# MaxxMEM Benchmark Results Thread



## sdla4ever

my perma link post for proof


----------



## 18 is # 1




----------



## grunion

^^ Why care?
Post your results, or don't









Attachment 118746


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
^^ Why care?
Post your results, or don't









Attachment 118746

exactly.. i like this one better than everest since its free, and i dont believe everest is.

Hopefully more people post there stuff


----------



## Ghostleader

HereÂ´s my 4x2 OCZ Blade LV PC-9600


----------



## Franzie

Done!










Cute proggie









Franzie


----------



## sdla4ever

I just realized i didnt put a category for RAM Amount wow I=Fail

EDIT: Added it for future entries


----------



## Koaka

4gigs ddr2 800 Gskill.

OC'd to 500mhz stock timings 5-5-5-15


----------



## -n7-

9x445 Q9650 + 8 GB OCZ LV 1150 Plats @ DDR2-1113 5-5-5-15


----------



## sdla4ever

bump for it


----------



## NoGuru

G.Skill 555-15 1030 Will OC and submit later subbed.

Edit: Just OC'ed the mem to 1134 and times got slower







Second screen shot.


----------



## sdla4ever

bump i want the list to grow bigggggg


----------



## total90

hello


----------



## grishkathefool

Like So?


----------



## R00ST3R

Hope you can see this...









Edit: Better pic, worse score


----------



## roanie25




----------



## grishkathefool

sdla, We have the same memory! Aren't they purty? Hey, I didn't put the whole model number like you did, sorry.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
sdla, We have the same memory! Aren't they purty? Hey, I didn't put the whole model number like you did, sorry.

all good! ya i like them, i really wanted mushkins but the price was to good on the g.skillz


----------



## PIRATE11




----------



## 18 is # 1

Dp


----------



## 18 is # 1

Guys-
Your Write and Copy speeds will really improve if you can raise your FSB and lower your multi (without losing over all clock speed).

This is Orthos stable


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Guys-
Your Write and Copy speeds will really improve if you can raise your FSB and lower your multi (without losing over all clock speed).

This is Orthos stable


----------



## Nightz2k

Not overclocked atm, might test it out whenever I OC again.








CPU-Z Validation


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Guys-
Your Write and Copy speeds will really improve if you can raise your FSB and lower your multi (without losing over all clock speed).

This is Orthos stable










Yes, my 445x9 doesn't carry the same benches as my 500x8. However, I am not sure that running my FSB that much faster over 1600 is healthy. I don't want to burn anything up just yet.

But here are two comparisons from my rig.


----------



## tK FuRY

remember grisk, Intel Chipsets LOVE speed









take a look at my bench a few posts above yours.


----------



## grishkathefool

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tK FuRY* 
remember grisk, Intel Chipsets LOVE speed









take a look at my bench a few posts above yours.

Yeah... and I noticed that Maxxmem shows lower scores for Read and Write than Everest too?


----------



## tK FuRY

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grishkathefool* 
Yeah... and I noticed that Maxxmem shows lower scores for Read and Write than Everest too?


I think Everest has a higher priority setting when testing.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## grishkathefool

Ran at 500x8, now if I can figure out how to edit my earlier data.


----------



## atvguy585

DDR2 PC-6400 2x4GB OC to 978 MHz








or
http://www.overclock.net/picture.php...pictureid=9188

(CPU-z) http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tK FuRY*


I think Everest has a higher priority setting when testing.


You can set priorty through MaxxMEM or through the Windows Task Manager.


----------



## atvguy585

OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 IntelÂ® Extreme Edition 2X2GB

(Manufacture Link http://www.ocztechnology.com/product...xtreme_edition )

(1333 Mhz) ---> Overclocked to (1600 Mhz)

Timmings 9-9-9-28 (1.8v)



or

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=675481


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:


Originally Posted by *atvguy585* 
OCZ DDR3 PC3-10666 IntelÂ® Extreme Edition 2X2GB
(1333 Mhz) ---> Overclocked to (1600 Mhz)
Timmings 9-9-9-28 (1.8v)

Man I love DDR2


----------



## XxG3nexX

:d


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *XxG3nexX*


:d


Now those are DDR3 worthy


----------



## NoGuru

Well I've tried a few combination's and this is the best I can do.


----------



## 18 is # 1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Well I've tried a few combination's and this is the best I can do.


Excellent Copy and Write. Let me guess, you're running 1:1 with high FSB?


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *18 is # 1*


Excellent Copy and Write. Let me guess, you're running 1:1 with high FSB?


Yes it's 1:1 at 500X9. I will get it higher later but to busy to change OC right now. I can get a 550 FSB.


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:


Originally Posted by *18 is # 1* 
Man I love DDR2









Well then, any suggestions with timings? This is the highest I could get. I'm new at this, so honestly I'm not sure exactly what I'm supposed to do here. I've been trying things to see what happens. Keep in mind also that I have 2x2GB Sticks if that makes a difference in speed opposed to 3 or 4 sticks.










I tried these settings so far:

7-7-7-17 (slower)

7-7-7-16 (Failed)

6-6-6-14 (Failed)

6-6-6-15 (Failed)

6-6-6-16 (Failed)

6-6-6-18 (Failed)

6-6-6-19 (Failed)

6-6-6-20 (Failed)


----------



## NoGuru

atvguy something is wrong, my DDR2 is faster than your DDR3. Humm what divider are you at?


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
atvguy something is wrong, my DDR2 is faster than your DDR3. Humm what divider are you at?

I know I saw that.

EDIT: It's set to 1:1 but cpuz is showing 1:2 my processor is is clocked to 1600 and so is the memory.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:



Originally Posted by *atvguy585*


I know I saw that. I'm not sure where the divider is, like I said I'm new at memory overclocking.


CPU-Z will show your divider in the memory tab.


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


CPU-Z will show your divider in the memory tab.


I made an edit. Look again.


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


CPU-Z will show your divider in the memory tab.












Even though the bios is set to link and sync it is showing 1:2.


----------



## NoGuru

I'm at a loss. Maybe 18 is #1 will know or the benchmark editor I will try and locate him.


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I'm at a loss. Maybe 18 is #1 will know or the benchmark editor I will try and locate him.


Okay thanks, If anyone else knows let me know.


----------



## NoGuru

Ok I sent CL3P20 a PM, he is not on right now but he might know why.


----------



## R00ST3R

What is your FSB set at? 1600 you say? That does make for a 1:2 divider since FSB is quad pumped, your FSB is actually 400 and your RAM is at 800. 400/800 = 1/2. Sorry I can't shed any light on the low score, but I just wanted to clarify for you atvguy585 what your divider is. Here's a link for a program that will tell you the memory dividers for the specified FSB your running or trying to achieve:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/CPUCalc-...load-2017.html

EDIT: Your memory latency score is excellent. 56.6ns is very nice


----------



## atvguy585

Quote:



Originally Posted by *R00ST3R*


What is your FSB set at? 1600 you say? That does make for a 1:2 divider since FSB is quad pumped, your FSB is actually 400 and your RAM is at 800. 400/800 = 1/2. Sorry I can't shed any light on the low score, but I just wanted to clarify for you atvguy585 what your divider is. Here's a link for a program that will tell you the memory dividers for the specified FSB your running or trying to achieve:
http://downloads.guru3d.com/CPUCalc-...load-2017.html

EDIT: Your memory latency score is excellent. 56.6ns is very nice










Ya I didn't realize that. Here are my bios settings for those who need them to aid in the problem.


----------



## atvguy585

So this thread isn't cluttered with my problems I started a new thread here: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...ml#post7052743


----------



## Blameless

Feel the wraith of my sub $30 (shipped) DDR3-1333 Buffalo Selects:


----------



## KILLER_K

Here is a quick run on mine i will be back with a overclocked one in a few.


Ah heck i didn't get cpu-z in the shot. Oh well be back in a few with a update.


----------



## KILLER_K

Updated screenshot with my pos c0 @ 4.3 ghrz with HT on...............


----------



## Protezione

Darn DDR2
Also weird that it shows up as DDR2 225 (450) when everywhere else it shows up as DDR2 900


----------



## .:hybrid:.

Seems my scores suck compared to everyone elses lol.
I just replaced my old ram, shame I didn't test those, would be nice to see the differences.

I gave up 4gb of fast(ish) ram for 8gb of this ram, however I am happy









Would overclocking it make a noticable difference though?


----------



## KILLER_K

*I'm still winning, someone beat me so i can redo mine with a higher score.*


----------



## -n7-

Quote:


Originally Posted by *.:hybrid:.* 









Seems my scores suck compared to everyone elses lol.
I just replaced my old ram, shame I didn't test those, would be nice to see the differences.

I gave up 4gb of fast(ish) ram for 8gb of this ram, however I am happy









Would overclocking it make a noticable difference though?

You're running stock CPU.

OCing would definitely help, particularly if you increase the FSB.

Keep in mind as much fun as running tests like this are, the real world effects are not very large.


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Feel the wraith of my sub $30 (shipped) DDR3-1333 Buffalo Selects:


*Wow, that is dang impressive for sub $30 buck ram. Mind if i ask from where? Need some good back up ram cheap,.......







*


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KILLER_K*


*Wow, that is dang impressive for sub $30 buck ram. Mind if i ask from where? Need some good back up ram cheap,.......







*


I bought two kits from Amazon during a sale. I don't think they are available any more.

I'm currently playing around with some 1333 Samsung Originals that clock even better (one stick does DDR-1900), but they aren't quite as good of a deal.


----------



## Chilly

Here are my MaxxMEM Test results ^^ Slightly overclocked.


----------



## ruffo

here is my memory








corsair memory


----------



## aph

Hmmm...I think I just destroyed this thread. I haven't even set my command rate or subtimings yet.


----------



## FtW 420

Here's mine, still tweaking everything.

Edit: how do you get the picture in the thread (not just as a thumbnail)?


----------



## GigaByte




----------



## FtW 420

As Aph said, I think this thread is pretty much destroyed (until the i5 benchies show up, those things can run crazy fast memory...).
So I uploaded the screenshot to photobucket, still can't figure out how to get the image in the thread & not as a thumbnail... Edit: AHA got it


----------



## schybrid

how ya like these cookies !!!! ON OCZ 1600 RAM


----------



## AxEmAn




----------



## KingerXI

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *KingerXI*


Thanks in advance.


It's alright but you could do better, here is what I had with that exact same memory:


----------



## lnewey6

heres mine


----------



## nemaca

Hello,

Good little program, I play a lot with it!

This is the image I took last night, before I went to sleep, meanwhile, it lasted through a bit under 3 hrs of boot cd memtest86, the 3.5 version.
Dang, I hope the task manager won't get me disqualified, all the relevant data is shown though.


----------



## 5291Crash

Mine is attached


----------



## Zensou




----------



## ntuason

Wow mines seem slow.


----------



## nolonger

Here's my submission!


----------



## Nsign

Attachment 131411

Could do with some more OCing


----------



## DeathAvenger

perma-link for proof


----------



## vwgti

Here are my results, guess my ram kinda sucks, lol.


----------



## groundzero9

every day use speeds


----------



## Forsaken1

Cpu 4.5


----------



## Rebel4055

CPU at 3.2 1065









This one is with a corsair stick in with G skill...









This is after I took out the corsair stick with fresh restart!









I love G-Skill D:


----------



## nolonger

Wow, that's a huge difference! Wonder why that happened.


----------



## Rebel4055

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Wow, that's a huge difference! Wonder why that happened.


You got me lol.


----------



## Rinja

this is mine XD


----------



## Franzie

here my laptop:










what will this hwbot submit do? must i be member of them?


----------



## Drug

lowest latency 47 niceeee


----------



## FtW 420

This thread hasn't been updated in a while, now that it's on hwbot maybe it'll take off again. I've been tweaking it...


----------



## Blameless

New OC (4.2GHz core, 3.8GHz uncore), same $45 dollars of mismatched ram:










500 runs LinX, 24 hours Prime95 Blend, and 10,000% eight iteration HCI memtest stable, of course.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rebel4055*


CPU at 3.2 1065









This one is with a corsair stick in with G skill...
http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/f...nchresult1.jpg

This is after I took out the corsair stick with fresh restart!
http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/f...chresult23.jpg

I love G-Skill D:


The memory being corsair wasn't slowing you down.

Putting three sticks in your board forces the 750i to single channel; look at the info in the test.


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quick DDR2 test, it can be clocked higher.


----------



## NoGuru

Pretty close to your score Andy


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Pretty close to your score Andy









If I can get 500 FSB stable I could try something funny


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Acoma_Andy* 
If I can get 500 FSB stable I could try something funny









Now I am intrigued.
You should be able to do 500 no problem


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
Now I am intrigued.
You should be able to do 500 no problem









Yeah, the thing is... running 1:1. Either way I found out something interesting while playing around.

These 2 screenshots are with the exact same memory speed and timing settings, one at 450 FSB and one at 500 FSB:


----------



## CL3P20

I dont see whats interesting about those shots...







higher FSB = higher bandwidth..and benchy completed in less time.. am I missing something..?

* even the read/write/copy is higher..as it should be..is there something your not telling about the setting used?


----------



## Acoma_Andy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
I dont see whats interesting about those shots...







higher FSB = higher bandwidth..and benchy completed in less time.. am I missing something..?

* even the read/write/copy is higher..as it should be..is there something your not telling about the setting used?

Well the CPU speed is lower, that also has some impact right?

Either way you are completely right, but it might be interesting for others to see. But my initial idea worked now, so running 4-4-4-14 at 1000mhz results in this:


----------



## R00ST3R

Still workin' em, but so far this is my best score.


----------



## CL3P20

Hers my best .. using Geil Black Dragon PC8500.. and MIIF. Three sessions later and I still cannot best this 1x ..think its a keeper









http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...r2_746.1_marks


----------



## Blameless

New RAM:


----------



## AyeYo

Wow, even the dual channel i7's completely own this benchmark.

Here's my best one, huge improvement over what it was before. Dropping the RAM:BCLK ratio from 5:1 to 4:1 made all the difference. Still haven't actually messed with the ram itself though and still running under rated speed.


----------



## Wishmaker

Not very fast but acceptable







.


----------



## Blameless

What's the memory rated for?


----------



## el gappo

How come you aint got a total score section on the chart? when you click submit it gives you a score. Just got 44.0 ns latency, can't remember what my last one was. I'll try again later see if I can crack 900


----------



## Decade

G.Skill F2-6400CL5-2GBPQ x2. Need to work on ram a bit it seems, oh, and forgive the 1.5v on my X3 720BE, I haven't had the time to re-tweak my system after buying that CPU.


----------



## fshizl

hows this??


----------



## FtW 420

Some pretty good results on hwbot now, #1 scores well over 2200. I'm just barely holding onto 10th with this one


----------



## CL3P20

that bandwidth is uber ******ed Ftw







.. crazy stuff 20+GB's/sec ..







.. You guys got your work cut out for you with DDR3 maxmem scores.. I finagled a 3rd spot for DDR2 records.. but theres only ~65 submissions too







..#137 overall for all maxmem's though..so not too shabby.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...r2_746.1_marks


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
that bandwidth is uber ******ed Ftw







.. crazy stuff 20+GB's/sec ..







.. You guys got your work cut out for you with DDR3 maxmem scores.. I finagled a 3rd spot for DDR2 records.. but theres only ~65 submissions too







..#137 overall for all maxmem's though..so not too shabby.

http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...r2_746.1_marks

Third is very honorable. Wish you could get points for it.


----------



## DannyM

Here is mine:

Memory-Copy: 18721 MByte/sec
Memory-Read: 18343 MByte/sec
Memory-Write: 16887 MByte/sec

Reached Memory Score: 17.62 GB/sec

Reached Latency Score: 46.6 ns


----------



## nolonger

Memories on stock 1333MHz 9-9-9-24 1T settings. Not too shabby if you ask me.


----------



## FtW 420

nolonger, I think you have some kind of error going on there, your timings in the maxxmem screenshot have the cas latency with no actual number, & I think that latency time could be better.
Mine is triple channel (shouldn't make that much difference), but here is a screenie at stock auto settings.


----------



## nolonger

3000MB/s isn't that much for a triple channel 8-8-8-19 1T kit vs. mine, don't you think? I may have to update my program.


----------



## FtW 420

I haven't really heard enough about i5 to actually know how much difference there should be, but I've never seen timings displayed like that in maxxmem (with the **). 
I did a bit of reading in this thread before: http://www.overclock.net/intel-memor...mory-both.html & would just expect closer results between the dual & triple channel.


----------



## NoGuru

Here is a quick bench, still have a lot further to go.


----------



## Jeebus

not too shabby for 80$ :d, supposed to be 1333 cl9 hehe.


----------



## ucode

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


nolonger, I think you have some kind of error going on there, your timings in the maxxmem screenshot have the cas latency with no actual number[/IMG]


Maybe with the previews being based on the Beta it's not unusual for bugs to appear. IIRC cpuz had some issues with i7 so using MaxxMem2 ver 1.74 might fix it.

Do you get consistent benchmarks? I've found it seems to vary quite a bit and not based on maximum bandwidth but on what the benchmark can use at the time so cutting down applications can make a big difference. Interesting that your using XP. Although for me XP is great for SuperPi, it didn't seem so good for MaxxMem2.

Wonder when the all in one MaxxPi2 will be released.


----------



## FtW 420

It is pretty new & could be a bug or version differences, & never know what background processes might be running on someone else's PC that could affect it.
I do get pretty consistent results, like most benches it seems to do best on a fresh & tweaked OS install, & I've gotten the best results with it in XP 32bit so far.


----------



## ucode

Okay, been awhile since I've used MaxxMem2 but here's some results using clocks set to near your stock ones in previous post. i7-860 BCLK 133, 20x max multi no turbo.

*XP*









*a la vista*









There's no way I can match your higher RAM settings unless you want to do some single channel testing and send me 2 of your sticks
















Not sure how close the sub-timings are, here's mine.


----------



## Wishmaker

Another run ....My memory sucks







.


----------



## ucode

Well, compared to ftw mine sucks too.


















But it's just a benchmark. For everyday use it runs just fine as yours probably does too


----------



## Xraven771

Mine


----------



## Wishmaker

I changed my timmings ... nothing else







. Some values increased, some decreased







.


----------



## linkkrw

Mwah, first OC i did with my new Core i7 set..

I go over the 4Ghz when my Water cooler is arrived


----------



## Wishmaker

Those are some nice scores. Wish I could clock my I7 @ 4.2 to give those RAMs some speed







. C0 on that system ... says it all







. My other rig, current sig rig, has a D0 and that clocks way better.


----------



## R00ST3R

That's the most I've been able to squeeze out of these sticks so far, if I go any higher on the CPU clocks I have to turn the memory speed down to like 1700Mhz to get it to boot







.


----------



## CL3P20

If you guys run Vista or Win7 you should run some wprime benchies and submit them to hwbot for OCN!! Get teh team some points !!


----------



## Blameless

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wishmaker* 
Another run ....My memory sucks







.










Try running a higher NB/uncore frequency.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CL3P20* 
If you guys run Vista or Win7 you should run some wprime benchies and submit them to hwbot for OCN!! Get teh team some points !!



















































: thumb:

HwBot in my sig, if ya can't find it.


----------



## R00ST3R

Quote:



Originally Posted by *CL3P20*


If you guys run Vista or Win7 you should run some wprime benchies and submit them to hwbot for OCN!! Get teh team some points !!


Already done


----------



## Clockadile Dundee

I will submit my score when I get it as high as it can go, but here it is @1670, 7-7-7-21


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Blameless*


Try running a higher NB/uncore frequency.



Thanks for the tip. Indeed, my QPI was lower than it should have been at the voltage it was running. I bumped the multiplier from x12/x13 to x17 and bandwidth has improved significantly. I used the old school method ... qpi = roughly 2 x memory







. So 2 x 1140 was giving me the x12 or x13 multi.


----------



## CL3P20

Q- for you i7 users... is your latency as reported by Maxxmem, being negatively affected by lowering your CPU multi..? Just curious if this is something that has changed or not from 775->1366 with the cache structuring..etc.


----------



## Wishmaker

Higher QPI, better results







.










I clocked 100 MHz higher and bumped again the QPI. I've noticed that the latency goes down, performance goes up. Not bad for some 1333MHz CL7 sticks







.










L.E:. I've toyed around with the QPI and the Voltage. I think I found a sweetspot


----------



## Blameless

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Thanks for the tip. Indeed, my QPI was lower than it should have been at the voltage it was running. I bumped the multiplier from x12/x13 to x17 and bandwidth has improved significantly. I used the old school method ... qpi = roughly 2 x memory







. So 2 x 1140 was giving me the x12 or x13 multi.


QPI and NB are distinct and separate things.

QPI just controls the speed of the CPU <-> Chipset interface and has no impact on memory performance.

You are clearly talking about uncore/NB/memory controller frequency.


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blameless* 
QPI and NB are distinct and separate things.

QPI just controls the speed of the CPU <-> Chipset interface and has no impact on memory performance.

You are clearly talking about uncore/NB/memory controller frequency.


Yes, I meant that







, My bad.


----------



## Franzie

hi,

well here you can directly compare your results!:

*Memory - all inclusive view*









i found that my ddr3-dual (i5 750) system is not that bad









cya


----------



## Wishmaker

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Franzie*


hi,

well here you can directly compare your results!:

*Memory - all inclusive view*









i found that my ddr3-dual (i5 750) system is not that bad









cya



Cheers, indeed. Our kits perform admirably


----------



## nolonger

My best so far.








Overclocking CPU/memory ATM, so better results may come.


----------



## Franzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Wishmaker*


Cheers, indeed. Our kits perform admirably










...and here we go:


----------



## nolonger

Best score so far I believe:








For some reason, even though I set memory to 9-9-9-24 on the BIOS it goes to 10-9-9-24. Used to be 11-9-9-24, but when I increased VDimm from 1.65V to 1.67V it went down to current timings.


----------



## Wraist

Here is mine, for proof :


----------



## ahmedelbehery

thank you fro this thread


----------



## Myrlin

I'm not sure why it shows 4400MHz when I am currently at 4200MHz. Has it showed errors in other submissions as well? I did turn HT off for this run. Anyway, here's my score.


----------



## Franzie

hi,

i know this is a *MaxxMEM thread, but if found this here also very interesting:










with my _DDR3-Dual-channel_ a *average gain of 19.7%*

can someone do this with a _DDR3-tripple-channel_ and post it here, for me?

cu


----------



## Wishmaker

My 24/7 settings for my sig rig







. Not something special but if I clock higher then things get interesting


----------



## nolonger

My scores:


----------



## Myrlin

working correctly now...


----------



## nolonger

Some tweaking and this is my best so far.









EDIT: What does the avg gain mean on Maxxmem - Multi?


----------



## jcharlesr75

These are my results. I was surprised by the results. Not as fast as ddr3, but definately hold its own against ddr2 scores.


----------



## R00ST3R

This one at 3.85Ghz.








This one at 4.2Ghz.
Not much of a difference.


----------



## Franzie

hi,

first thank @all who do MaxxMEM-Multi run









Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
EDIT: What does the avg gain mean on Maxxmem - Multi?

i saw this on *www.maxxpi.net*:

_"*Avgerage Gain (Avg.Gain):*
Is given in percent (%) , it is the arithmetic performance gain (boost) while running
up 3 simultaneously running memory threads."_


----------



## Franzie

hi again,

now using new (higher 24/7) settings and *quick compare


















cya


----------



## MisterEm

Here we go... the old geezer machine still a rockin...


----------



## Menicing

first attempt at OC'ing any thoughts are welcome


----------



## ucode

Are you running one stick of 4GB or 2 x 2GB? If 2x 2GB you could check your using the right slots as MaxxMem reports you are in single channel as opposed to dual channel. Try to get your timing latency down.


----------



## HighOC

Here you go.

Kingston 800mhz 3GB running at 667


----------



## adzsask

4x2Gb of g-skill [email protected], 5-5-5-15,2.1 volts


----------



## NoGuru

Team Group DDR2


----------



## ntuason

Wow mines sucks. Is this thing heavily dependent on CPU speed?










Wow! I didnt even know I submitted a test back in 11/29/2009 15:16:08.


----------



## KILLER_K

I thought we had to post a cpu-z along with the results? Well here is my results here. Thanks for the app.

Kingston HyperX DDR3-2000 CL8 KHX2000C8D3T1K3/6GX 6GB Memory Kit


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow mines sucks. Is this thing heavily dependent on CPU speed?

Wow! I didnt even know I submitted a test back in 11/29/2009 15:16:08.

No it is mostly ram. Try and tighten your timings and speeding up the Mhz.


----------



## HighOC

This is the OLD 1 with Kingston 2GB+1GB @800

















On the attachment is my new 1 With one Kingston 2GB and Corsair 1GB @at some 687Mhz


----------



## Ghostleader

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DorkSterr* 
Wow mines sucks. Is this thing heavily dependent on CPU speed?

No, mosty ram but higher CPU speed helps.

But you have to consider this also, i7 980X has larger L3 cache then the 45nm i7, i5 which give you lower Maxxmem result.

Nehalem and Lynnfield had a 42-cycle 8MB L3 cache, Gulftown has a 48 cycle 12MB L3 cache. A 14% higher latency for a 50% increase in size, itÂ´s a fair tradeoff but you lose in Maxxmem.

You run 6 cores and 8 threads but Maxxmem works best with 2 cores, no HT, no L3 cache, higher UCLK Frequency, higher DRAM Frequency and tighter timing.

You canÂ´t do much about the L3 cache with your i7 980X but you can run 2 cores without HT, increase your UCLK and DRAM speed and lower your timing, can even try to run dual channel instead of triple channel.

HereÂ´s a low clock and one high clock Maxxmem with my i7 975


----------



## KILLER_K

I say you add 1 - 10 top spots also to the results.


----------



## c00lkatz

My results:










Kingston Hyper-X T1 KHX2000C9AD3T1K3/6GX

Running stock DDR3-2000 9-10-9-27-1T 1.66V (BIOS doesn't allow 1.65V)


----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Menicing* 
first attempt at OC'ing any thoughts are welcome

Tighten up those timings. I have the 3x2GB version of the same kit and I can do 1600MHz 6-8-6-24-1T 1.66V no problem. Your timings are WAY too loose.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KILLER_K* 
I say you add 1 - 10 top spots also to the results.

Thread doesn't get updated.


----------



## Franzie

hi,

my new little laptop







:










cu


----------



## Drug

I dont have that program, i swear by everest should be still ok right? heres my benchmark


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Hey Drug, that program is free and it's right here:

http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/download...---preview.php


----------



## Wishmaker

Some nice results in this thread







. I wonder if these will go to 30000 when quad hits the market


----------



## c00lkatz

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Drug* 
I dont have that program, i swear by everest should be still ok right? heres my benchmark









Nice Everest results. Mine are similar.


----------



## Drug

hey man, i was so dumbfounded.. something so simple made my benchies alot better.. heres my new stable 24/7 OC, Lower speed ram but way tighter timings


----------



## MacG32

I posted.


----------



## Slightly skewed




----------



## Franzie




----------



## groundzero9

Still trying to get it 24/7 stable









This is till I get the overclock stable


----------



## Blameless

Liking DDR3-1324 CL5; best sub-1333 results so far:










Clocks are stable by the way.


----------



## steadly2004

Here we go, just started playing with the RAM timing tonight

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1380985

Pretty happy, was running 526/1052 at 5-5-5-15 timings, but changed it up a bit. Haven't tested for stability yet. Running 926/1852 at 8-8-8-28


----------



## steadly2004

Weird, ran prime and got an error, so I changed the command rate to 2t and got an increase in performance?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Is this any good? I'm not sure because I can't find anything about the scores online... well not much anyways.


----------



## Franzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


Is this any good? I'm not sure because I can't find anything about the scores online... well not much anyways.


take a look at here: http://www.maxxpi.net/pages/result-b...-inclusive.php


----------



## redhat_ownage

i dont understand why the majority of ppl with i7 are running below 1600mhz?


----------



## lawrencendlw

Because the amount of voltage that it takes to get up to the next multiplier is a little more than I want to run. That's the only reason that I run my below 1600 MHz even though my ram is rated for DDR3 2000...


----------



## redhat_ownage

i run 2000 24/7, 1.4V vtt i see no problems with it


----------



## lawrencendlw

Then I might try and run mine at 2000 since that is what it's rated for but the increase isn't that much, real world I mean, to warrant me doing it really. I probably benefit more from having the lower voltages of 7-7-7-20-1t @1527 MHz than I would having 9-9-9-24-1t @ 2000 MHz. Anyone have anything showing this to the contrary?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


i run 2000 24/7, 1.4V vtt i see no problems with it


----------



## lawrencendlw

My Ram took getting up to 1.45v to get stable at 1908 MHz but it is stable. Here is a screenshot of my results...


----------



## hbfs

I don't know why it says 4800MHz, it should be 4200.


----------



## lawrencendlw

Just go with it lol... Yeah man I got to 4.8GHz on air lol

Quote:



Originally Posted by *hbfs*











I don't know why it says 4800MHz, it should be 4200.


----------



## redhat_ownage

i got new ram


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage* 
i got new ram










Is that a super talent hyper kit at stock?


----------



## redhat_ownage

nope!
corsair 2000C8 kit








just popped them in an hour ago
thats at 1.58V


----------



## FtW 420

I like the corsair kits too but it's mostly your posts that make me want one of the supertalent hyper kits. Just funny you didn't get one.
I already have a corsair 1866 kit that does this & still want one of the ST hypers.


----------



## redhat_ownage

i would have gone with the super talent 2000c7 kit but this was cheaper and corsair bins higher anyway


----------



## FtW 420

Cheaper is always good, & those look like they will get some nice overclocks.


----------



## redhat_ownage

2000 7-7-7-21 1.69V so far still lowering voltage....

EDIT: nope thats it :/


----------



## adamlau

Mushkin 996902 PC3-16000 (4 x 2 GB)
1658 MHz @ 5-8-5-15 1T (tRC = 24) @ 1.725v


----------



## lawrencendlw

Since this is a memory thread I thought that I would ask here. Is there anyone on here that can talk with me and kinda clue me in as to what the different timings are for and around what I should set the to so that I get the tightest timings possible? I know that figuring all of that out is a very time consuming process and I am willing to all of the work but I would like to go into it informed so I don't screw something up or end up making a bigger ass of myself than I already have lol.

Edit: Here are my latest results for my board with all 12 GB's in it and running at 2000 MHz @ 8-9-8-24-1T


----------



## kora04

these any good?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16820227267

waiting on black Friday.

:/


----------



## lawrencendlw

I want to buy them just to see if I could get them to fry under 2.2V lol since they have the 2.2v guarantee from OCZ


----------



## jdmfish

Any i3 owners out there? Just curious if it's the i3's, or a problem with my ram..

Cas5 @ 546/stick:










Cas8 @ 911/stick:










Tips? Suggestions? Thoughts? I'm all ears...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That seems about right. You may have raised the speed significantly but you also loosened the timings quite a bit!

Another edit: you're right... Those do look messed up...

EDIT: Might as well post mine:


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
That seems about right. You may have raised the speed significantly but you also loosened the timings quite a bit!


Well, I wanted to see if significantly tighter timings @ a lower speed, would result in an increase in speed on Intel.

My stock timings are 9-9-9-24 @ 800/stick. I'm currently @ 7-7-7-21 - 730/stick. A wee bit faster than Cas8 @ 911.

EDIT: Is it the i3 that's the limiting factor here? I see you have 2 more GB, and an i7, yet yield 3x "more/faster" variable/whatever we're measuring here, exactly.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


Well, I wanted to see if significantly tighter timings @ a lower speed, would result in an increase in speed on Intel.

My stock timings are 9-9-9-24 @ 800/stick. I'm currently @ 7-7-7-21 - 730/stick. A wee bit faster than Cas8 @ 911.

EDIT: Is it the i3 that's the limiting factor here? I see you have 2 more GB, and an i7, yet yield 3x "more/faster" variable/whatever we're measuring here, exactly.


A lot of my bandwidth/everything else comes from my IMC being at almost 5GHz.

Mine is a very heavily overclocked result so it doesn't compare well to yours.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Another edit: you're right... Those do look messed up...



Which one, or are both not looking quite right?

If neither one is looking right, is there a way to fix the problem(s)?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I don't know, they just seems really low. I think with all my stuff at stock I get around 18K.

So maybe they're not too wrong









I honestly have no idea.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


I don't know, they just seems really low. I think with all my stuff at stock I get around 18K.

So maybe they're not too wrong









I honestly have no idea.



No biggie - member AyeYo, was able to help me out.









Before:










After:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Much better! What did you change?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Much better! What did you change?


QPI Freq (on my board). I guess it was too low.. Also, had to increase CPU VTT slightly, to keep myself in Win7. I left it where it was before, and had trouble staying in Win7. It kept rebooting. Upped VTT and I'm fairly stable now. Still running Prime, OCCT, etc.

I haven't experimented any further.. testing for stability here..


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

I didn't even realize this thread existed.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3*


I didn't even realize this thread existed.


Now you do, so post some scores!


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Now you do, so post some scores!










I don't have any that I can really share


----------



## lawrencendlw

Then make some lol. It's easy, you download the program and then just run it on your ram so that we have a larger database to reference from so people know if they have a problem with their ram or not. Good luck and have fun overclocking


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3*


I don't have any that I can really share


Lol


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chill.ʇɔǝɟɟ3*


I don't have any that I can really share


Don't let everyone else's results discourage you. Maybe there's something holding you back, that someone could pick up on, and help you out with; like what happened in my case.


----------



## lawrencendlw

That is a great point there. That's one of the great things about the Computer enthusiast community, It is by far the most tight nit and helpful groups of people that I have ever come across. That's one of the reasons that it is so easy to get into this hobby (Or in my case, way of life) because even if you don't know how to do something, all you need to do and you will have a handful of people falling over each other trying to help you. For instance, I was asking if anyone knew where I could buy a stock HAF 932 door from and a member (By the name of FannBlade, by the way go here and vote for fannblade for the MOTM) asked if I wanted his and he even paid for shipping to me and everything. It didn't cost me a penny. And I can't tell you how many people I have given my phone number to and had call me so that I could walk them through something or another. Disneyland isn't the happiest place on earth, OCN is the happiest place on earth







.


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Heres 24/7 settings i run with cpu at 4ghz and memory around 1900.


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3




----------



## lawrencendlw

What ram is that for? Fill in your system info so that we can see what you have please. You can do it by clicking Here and putting the info in


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lol Chill...


----------



## NoGuru

HAHAHA,LMAO, that was awesome! Is Chill on the bench team, cause I'm nominating him.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *NoGuru* 
HAHAHA,LMAO, that was awesome! Is Chill on the bench team, cause I'm nominating him.









Let's just say he's already been nominated lol


----------



## Cele303

My maxxmem run on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1424578


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cele303* 
My maxxmem run on air

http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=1424578

cut

what volts?


----------



## lawrencendlw

His CPU-z is showing 1.554v so add in VDroop and that's probably another 250 mv to 500 mv's more.


----------



## Cele303

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


what volts?


If you are asking about memory 1.92V

Quote:



Originally Posted by *lawrencendlw*


His CPU-z is showing 1.554v so add in VDroop and that's probably another 250 mv to 500 mv's more.


That would be the case with 50% LLC or no LLC, I'm using 100% LLC, real vcore in idle but ~ + 300mv overvolt in load


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


If you are asking about memory 1.92V

That would be the case with 50% LLC or no LLC, I'm using 100% LLC, real vcore in idle but ~ + 300mv overvolt in load


1.92V?! Have some mercy for your components! Lol!


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
1.92V?! Have some mercy for your components! Lol!

meh mine took 2.13V for 2000 6-7-6 i was not happy :/


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


meh mine took 2.13V for 2000 6-7-6 i was not happy :/











I just don't have the stomach, lol!


----------



## Cele303

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


meh mine took 2.13V for 2000 6-7-6 i was not happy :/


STT Hypers are not good CL6 (and CL7) clockers as Corsair Hypers, but STT are great CL8 clocker (my STT can do 2250 8-8-8-24 110 1T 1.68V memtest stable)


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cele303* 
STT Hypers are not good CL6 (and CL7) clockers as Corsair Hypers, but STT are great CL8 clocker (my STT can do 2250 8-8-8-24 110 1T 1.68V memtest stable)


With all the failure talk of Hypers a couple years ago, did they come out with a new "release" or Hypers, or did they continue to manufacture the same ones that were having trouble years ago?

Presumably, the ST's use "new"/"improved" Hypers, which might not be as good as the Hypers a few years ago.

Does this make sense?


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
With all the failure talk of Hypers a couple years ago, did they come out with a new "release" or Hypers, or did they continue to manufacture the same ones that were having trouble years ago?

Presumably, the ST's use "new"/"improved" Hypers, which might not be as good as the Hypers a few years ago.

Does this make sense?

They use a revision of those Hypers. Not sure on performance.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The Hypers that were dying off were MNH-E sticks. The STT sticks and GTX2's are MGH-E Hypers.

Cele303, if you're not on a bench team, I'd recommend getting into it. That's a nice system!


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
The Hypers that were dying off were MNH-E sticks. The STT sticks and GTX2's are MGH-E Hypers.


Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cele303*


STT Hypers are not good CL6 (and CL7) clockers as Corsair Hypers, but STT are great CL8 clocker (my STT can do 2250 8-8-8-24 110 1T 1.68V memtest stable)


mine were corsair :/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


With all the failure talk of Hypers a couple years ago, did they come out with a new "release" or Hypers, or did they continue to manufacture the same ones that were having trouble years ago?

Presumably, the ST's use "new"/"improved" Hypers, which might not be as good as the Hypers a few years ago.

Does this make sense?


only a single batch of MNH-E was effected most MNH-E are still alive and well.
although most MNH-E did scale better with less voltage than MGH-E.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


mine were corsair :/

only a single batch of MNH-E was effected most MNH-E are still alive and well.
although most MNH-E did scale better with less voltage than MGH-E.


However, this was a large batch and made its way into tons of different manufacturer's sticks. It was early on with low voltage performance DDR3 stuff as well.


----------



## [CyGnus]

OCZ Blade ST 1600 7-8-8-26 1.65v @ 1600MHz 6-7-6-21 1.7v


----------



## djsi38t

Here is mine


----------



## lawrencendlw

Hmm I was never updated for my most recent one...


----------



## Arctucas

Mine:


----------



## ntuason




----------



## saint19

Here is mine:










I filled the form, but just for the case.


----------



## kora04




----------



## Kasp1js

By kasp1js at 2010-11-20


----------



## adamlau

*STT Project X CL7 on X4 970*


----------



## redhat_ownage

holy s*** i think that's the highest memory clock ive seen on an Deneb core...


----------



## rollinsoundzboy




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Here is my current 24/7 setting. Memory at 1.66V, Uncore at 1.51V, Processor at 1.35V.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Tuning more! Currently testing this:










Memory at 1.72V, uncore at 1.53V, processor at ~1.35V.


----------



## adamlau

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


holy s*** i think that's the highest memory clock ive seen on an Deneb core...


That one was clocked _slightly _ higher with lower timings, but this has a minor CPU-NB bump







...

*STT Project X CL7 on X4 970*


----------



## adamlau

Stabilized with some serious voltage @ 1.85v (LLC to 1.89v)







...

*STT Project X CL7 on X4 970*


----------



## jdmfish

First run with my new Xeon this morning. EDIT: No OS tweaks. Just ran it as you would if W7 was normally loaded. Will try a few more times, and with different clocks, etc.



















Still not bad for $50 1333/CL9 ram. I was able to get a few 2000mhz runs as well, but I'm still tweaking 2000mhz, as it requires quite a bit more vtt, qpi and dram voltage.

Makes me seriously question Hypers or similar.

I also was able to post and load Win7 temporarily @ 5-8-6-20-65/2t (not the best, I know) with the settings above ^

EDIT2:


----------



## nolonger

Current best:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...m_1402.8_marks
This was on stock cooling. Higher CPU frequency would improve my score quite a bit.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdmfish* 
First run with my new Xeon this morning. EDIT: No OS tweaks. Just ran it as you would if W7 was normally loaded. Will try a few more times, and with different clocks, etc.

Still not bad for $50 1333/CL9 ram. I was able to get a few 2000mhz runs as well, but I'm still tweaking 2000mhz, as it requires quite a bit more vtt, qpi and dram voltage.

Makes me seriously question Hypers or similar.

I also was able to post and load Win7 temporarily @ 5-8-6-20-65/2t (not the best, I know) with the settings above ^

How long ago did you get that memory? Kinda looks like hypers, or could be some good elpida bbse ICs, I think gskill used those...
Very nice results either way.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
Current best:
http://hwbot.org/community/submissio...m_1402.8_marks
This was on stock cooling. Higher CPU frequency would improve my score quite a bit.

Not bad man, there are a few different tweaks for maxxmem, OS, # of cores used & cpu/nb frequencies make pretty big differences.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Not bad man, there are a few different tweaks for maxxmem, OS, # of cores used & cpu/nb frequencies make pretty big differences.

I'll give those a try later. I was just looking for the maximum memory performance I could get. That was on 1.68v vDIMM and 1.38V VTT. Weak IMC on my processor.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
How long ago did you get that memory? Kinda looks like hypers, or could be some good elpida bbse ICs, I think gskill used those...
Very nice results either way.

Almost 3 months ago. Came with a bundle @ Newegg. Maybe it was some older stuff - as the packaging was very "dusty" (ie probably been sitting for some time).


----------



## dTT05

24/7 Settings, Stable @ 8-7-8-24-1T


















Couple of them, both with the same settings.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


First run with my new Xeon this morning. EDIT: No OS tweaks. Just ran it as you would if W7 was normally loaded. Will try a few more times, and with different clocks, etc.

Still not bad for $50 1333/CL9 ram. I was able to get a few 2000mhz runs as well, but I'm still tweaking 2000mhz, as it requires quite a bit more vtt, qpi and dram voltage.

*Makes me seriously question Hypers or similar.*

I also was able to post and load Win7 temporarily @ 5-8-6-20-65/2t (not the best, I know) with the settings above ^

EDIT2:


Don't question Hypers, my friend!

2100 7-7-7 21:










Your sticks definitely seem like a great buy, but for those who want the best, Hypers are the way to go! I got my kit for $215.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Don't question Hypers, my friend!

2100 7-7-7 21:










Your sticks definitely seem like a great buy, but for those who want the best, Hypers are the way to go! I got my kit for $215.


^^ You were complaining about a weak IMC?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
^^ You were complaining about a weak IMC?









That's nowhere near stable lol. The sticks will do it but the IMC won't. I'm going to throw the processor back on phase soon and see if I can get that to pass Geekbench. It was making it about 75% if the way through before crashing with 124.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


That's nowhere near stable lol. The sticks will do it but the IMC won't. I'm going to throw the processor back on phase soon and see if I can get that to pass Geekbench. It was making it about 75% if the way through before crashing with 124.


I'm not sure if it's my sticks or the IMC that's keeping me from doing 2000MHz 7-7-7-20. Only tried up to 1.38V VTT and 1.68V vDIMM.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nolonger* 
I'm not sure if it's my sticks or the IMC that's keeping me from doing 2000MHz 7-7-7-20. Only tried up to 1.38V VTT and 1.68V vDIMM.

Only 1.38 VTT? There's your issue!


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx* 
Only 1.38 VTT? There's your issue!

Yea, stock cooling shrinks the size of my balls. Lol!


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


First run with my new Xeon this morning. EDIT: No OS tweaks. Just ran it as you would if W7 was normally loaded. Will try a few more times, and with different clocks, etc.

Still not bad for $50 1333/CL9 ram. I was able to get a few 2000mhz runs as well, but I'm still tweaking 2000mhz, as it requires quite a bit more vtt, qpi and dram voltage.

Makes me seriously question Hypers or similar.

I also was able to post and load Win7 temporarily @ 5-8-6-20-65/2t (not the best, I know) with the settings above ^


thats hypers or D9's depending on the voltage, 1600 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6V or less is hypers


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


thats hypers or D9's depending on the voltage, 1600 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6V or less is hypers


Depends on the quality of the clockers as well. Mine are good C7 and C8 clockers but require 1.66V for 1600 6-6-6 18.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Yea, stock cooling shrinks the size of my balls. Lol!










That block still hasn't arrived??


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


thats hypers or D9's depending on the voltage, 1600 6-6-6-18 @ 1.6V or less is hypers


Defiantly not @ 1.6v.







If I remember, 1.8, I think, but my vtt wasn't too bad.

Bassplayer - I guess I shouldn't. With Christmas coming around, I will put a set on my "wish list".


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


Defiantly not @ 1.6v.







If I remember, 1.8, I think, but my vtt wasn't too bad.

Bassplayer - I guess I shouldn't. With Christmas coming around, I will put a set on my "wish list".










I love mine









I just can't wait until I get a chip that can actually push them...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Depends on the quality of the clockers as well. Mine are good C7 and C8 clockers but require 1.66V for 1600 6-6-6 18.

That block still hasn't arrived??


Nope, I imagined it'd take a bit. Priority mail sucks most of the time. First class usually arrives quicker.

Do you know the size of the fittings on the block? If you do I can go out and grab a rad along with the adapters necessary to make this loop ready to go when it arrives.

Thanks Bass!


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


Defiantly not @ 1.6v.







If I remember, 1.8, I think, but my vtt wasn't too bad.

Bassplayer - I guess I shouldn't. With Christmas coming around, I will put a set on my "wish list".










micron D9JNL then, not too bad.
i like that your not scared of voltage like everyone else on this poor forum


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *redhat_ownage*


micron D9JNL then, not too bad.
i like that your not scared of voltage like everyone else on this poor forum










I was up around 1.92 trying to see what I can do. I guess it's not the IMC and vtt limiting me here - defiantly the ram. But for the $30 I _actually_ paid, I am very impressed, to say the least.


----------



## Farih

@ 1.65V with 1.24imc


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


I was up around 1.92 trying to see what I can do. I guess it's not the IMC and vtt limiting me here - defiantly the ram. But for the $30 I _actually_ paid, I am very impressed, to say the least.










Yeah, my Micron's wouldn't do 1600 6-6-6... but they would do 2000 8-8-8 with lots 'o' volts.


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

does people not know how to hit submit to see the score?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I forget to do it half the time...


----------



## kora04

One buggy run...


----------



## lawrencendlw

I have already submitted results a long time ago but wanted to post an update. Here are 2 more of my results since. I didn't add these as I didn't want to mess anything up on the spreadsheet.

Edit: every time I hit submit to see the score it bugs out on me so I don't even do it anymore. Please let me know what you think of my new scores and if you see anything that I can change to get it higher (I.E. my timings)


----------



## shadowk

how is it ?



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chill.E?E"C3

nobody knows b/c you didn't hit submit to see the scores.


----------



## KILLER_K

Here is a run of mine. No ram tweaks or changing the uclk and qpi freq from auto. Still get a little better readings from aida64 then maxxmem though. As maxxmem still seems to be a little off on the readings some.


----------



## FtW 420

Messin around with the memory a bit last night, cpu on stock air cooler, mem passive cooled. Not my best but not bad.
I also hit the submit button for ya chill...


----------



## NoGuru

I think I need some of them Dominators.


----------



## KILLER_K

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think I need some of them Dominators.


And run a windows xp os also. Scores tend to scale better in xp then vista/windows 7 os's.


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I think I need some of them Dominators.


That was a super talent 2k cl8 chrome kit, if i get time tonight I'm going to try to top my best score with the dominators. 
STT is funny, the chrome kit will do 2200 cl8 but not 2000 cl7. The project x kit will do 2000 cl7, but struggles with 2200 cl8...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420;11673415*
> That was a super talent 2k cl8 chrome kit, if i get time tonight I'm going to try to top my best score with the dominators.
> STT is funny, the chrome kit will do 2200 cl8 but not 2000 cl7. The project x kit will do 2000 cl7, but struggles with 2200 cl8...


I still haven't figured out how to get anything above 1800 6-6-6 SPi 32M stable.

I thought it was an issue with my 950 but the 970 has the same issue, even with a much lower uncore speed.

I can bench at up to 2100 7-7-7 20... but I can't even pass SPi 32M at 2000 8-8-8 24 and these sticks are rated for 2133 8-8-8 24.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11676887*
> I can bench at up to 2100 7-7-7 20... but I can't even pass SPi 32M at 2000 8-8-8 24 and these sticks are rated for 2133 8-8-8 24.


At what voltages, are you using?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11676944*
> At what voltages, are you using?


I've tried up to 1.76V (1.73V actual) for the 2133 8-8-8 24. However, these sticks are rated to do it at 1.65V...


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11677104*
> I've tried up to 1.76V (1.73V actual) for the 2133 8-8-8 24. However, these sticks are rated to do it at 1.65V...


Wow. And _nothing_, huh? Mind me posting my 2000 @ 8-8-8, 32M pass on 1333 ram?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I mean, I just passed 32M at 1800 6-6-6 18... I just can't get the high frequency stuff to pass.


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;11677131*
> I mean, I just passed 32M at 1800 6-6-6 18... I just can't get the high frequency stuff to pass.


Kinda sounds like the guy that was selling a pair in the FS section. Couldn't get it to do it's rated spec's, but did very nice at moderate freq and tight timings.

Here's my 32M run on 1333 ram. VTT @ 1.325 / dram @ 1.80. Stock OS (nothing stripped or optimized)










Trust me, I wouldn't post someone else's results on here, and pass them as mine, if it wasn't me. This was for another forum.


----------



## OneAngryPlethora

I was experimenting a little and I ran into an oddity. I somehow ran a 33m o.0


----------



## jdmfish

What ram were you using?


----------



## robbo2

http://imgur.com/Kw6ti


GT Dominators stock @ 8-8-8-24 2000mhz. Run @ 1.65v


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wh0r3kneel3itch;11677844*
> I was experimenting a little and I ran into an oddity. I somehow ran a 33m o.0


GTX2's sure are epic! What kind of voltage was this at?


----------



## jdmfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


GTX2's sure are epic! What kind of voltage was this at?


GTX2 = Hypers, correct?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *jdmfish*


GTX2 = Hypers, correct?


Yes, probably the highest binned hypers there were. Those things are sick...


----------



## Jean-Luc

Started with this










Ended with this..










I'll never talk down on dominators again


----------



## valdamax

Ugh... all this GT dominator love is almost making me regret my STT CL8 2000s...


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *valdamax*


Ugh... all this GT dominator love is almost making me regret my STT CL8 2000s...


They use the same chips.







Those are good for 2000MHz 7-7-7-20 at 1.7V max.


----------



## [20B]




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[20B]*












some nice timings at that speed, you should hit the submit button to see the score.

Here's some lower frequency action I was playing with last nigh, not bad for ddr3 1392mhz...


----------



## NoGuru

I was waiting to see how you did FTW, nice work!


----------



## adamlau

*STT Project X CL7 @ 1.875v (LLC to 1.91v)*


----------



## redhat_ownage

if i still had my dice pot i would have given it to you, i want to see what your deneb can do with 2 sticks.


----------



## wumpus

best so far


----------



## jdmfish

Any early SB results?


----------



## Franzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jdmfish;11969110*
> Any early SB results?


sure







:










Link


----------



## NoGuru

Hey a Franzie, wrong benchmark.


----------



## Franzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Hey a Franzie, wrong benchmark.


no, it's the same benchmark, for read/write. except GUI


----------



## jdmfish

Just wondering if I'm reading correctly, on your 2500k...

Read: ~20,000
Write: ~22,000

Is the difference between 2500k and 2600k considerably more? On XS, I saw 25,000/37,000/27,000 for the 2600k. Is that about right?

I was thinking about maybe upgrading to the 2500k for better benchmarks, but it looks like the numbers Franzie is getting is about the same numbers I'm getting with my Xeon.


----------



## FtW 420

I broke 2000 in maxxmem for the first time a few days ago, forgot to have a cpu-z spd tab open so couldn't use it in the competition I was benching for.


----------



## NoGuru

Stunning results FTW!


----------



## lightsout

Wow check this out. For some reason it doesn't show the ram speed but this is i52500k at 4.5ghz
Ram is 1600 eco's at stock timings. 7-8-7-24
Not bad I'd say.









Heres 1866 9-9-9-27


----------



## Franzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightsout;11978806*
> Wow check this out. For some reason it doesn't show the ram speed but this is i52500k at 4.5ghz
> Ram is 1600 eco's at stock timings. 7-8-7-24
> Not bad I'd say.


please try this with the new release of MaxxMEM (v1.91),
i hope that now sandy will better detected.

here my current 24/7:










cu


----------



## lightsout

Thanks it is reporting the ram speeds right. But it shows my cpu speed and 5.3 ghz, lol I wish.


----------



## FtW 420

You guys need to hit the submit button to see what the score is...

My latest, going to try putting some ln2 on the ram tonight on the last day of the comp. & see if I can get more improvement.


----------



## lightsout

Check this out, I have no idea if I could get it stable but still, 1600 ecos at 2133mhz 10-10-10.


----------



## jdmfish

Damn, that's pretty nice.. I still don't even use all the cpu power I have now.. the only reason for the upgrade for me, is for benchmarking. Over the next few months, I'll make up my mind one way or the other.


----------



## ntuason




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

You need to update your Mamxmemm DorkSterr.

Says 13.2ms for your latency.


----------



## mdbsat

Hey guys, I was hoping to get learn something here. I just stumbled up this thread. I have been overclocking my CPU and of course it I lowered my timings from the rated 6-8-6-24 to 8-8-8-22 while finding my stable OC. Well I set up two OC profiles, 4.0GHz w/HT and 4.2GHz without. Then I went back to tighten the timings, for not other reason than that is what I read to do here on OCN. Now, to the point. I ran maxxmem last night at 4.2GHz with these timings.









Then today I decided to tighten the timings to 9-9-9-24 to see if I could get a better score. I entered 9-9-9-24 and I could not get into Windows and got a 0x0000116 code so I read to up my ICH voltage a notch. I did that and also upped my QPI one notch to 1.32 or 1.3, for no reason really other than that is what I thought you needed to do when tightening timings. The results with tighter timings ended giving me a lower a score.









I thought tighter timings would give me a better score and lower latency? Sorry for the verbose post. Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


Hey guys, I was hoping to get learn something here. I just stumbled up this thread. I have been overclocking my CPU and of course it I lowered my timings from the rated 6-8-6-24 to 8-8-8-22 while finding my stable OC. Well I set up two OC profiles, 4.0GHz w/HT and 4.2GHz without. Then I went back to tighten the timings, for not other reason than that is what I read to do here on OCN. Now, to the point. I ran maxxmem last night at 4.2GHz with these timings.









Then today I decided to tighten the timings to 9-9-9-24 to see if I could get a better score. I entered 9-9-9-24 and I could not get into Windows and got a 0x0000116 code so I read to up my ICH voltage a notch. I did that and also upped my QPI one notch to 1.32 or 1.3, for no reason really other than that is what I thought you needed to do when tightening timings. The results with tighter timings ended giving me a lower a score.









I thought tighter timings would give me a better score and lower latency? Sorry for the verbose post. Any thoughts or help would be appreciated.


Tighter timings means lower timings. You increased them from 8-8-8-22 to 9-9-9-24.


----------



## mdbsat

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


Tighter timings means lower timings. You increased them from 8-8-8-22 to 9-9-9-24.


Oh man. I was only going by my CPUz and figured they were in order from left to right from worse to best(Could not think of a better way to put it)









So that means while I have spent the last few days getting my overclocks stable I had the memory set to a setting that was harder to get stable? 8-8-8-22? I just have to laugh. Out of the timings you see for my RAM what will be the best for my overclocks of 4GHz w/HT and 4.2GHz w/o HT?

So setting it back to 8-8-8-22 would be better than the 9-9-9-24 or 6-8-6-24?
I am pretty confused and I promise I have tried reading up on this. I really appreciate the input.


----------



## KILLER_K

I've always found higher mhz made more of a difference over tighter timings on a x58 chipset. Some still prefer tighter timings. But either way you will only see difference it in synthetic benchmarks though. Currently waiting for my R3E to get here since i maxed out my R2E board @ 230 bclk. Then i will try it again.


----------



## Capwn




----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mdbsat*


Oh man. I was only going by my CPUz and figured they were in order from left to right from worse to best(Could not think of a better way to put it)









So that means while I have spent the last few days getting my overclocks stable I had the memory set to a setting that was harder to get stable? 8-8-8-22? I just have to laugh. Out of the timings you see for my RAM what will be the best for my overclocks of 4GHz w/HT and 4.2GHz w/o HT?

So setting it back to 8-8-8-22 would be better than the 9-9-9-24 or 6-8-6-24?
I am pretty confused and I promise I have tried reading up on this. I really appreciate the input.


6-8-6-24 might be a little bit better than 8-8-8-22. Give it a try. The looser timings will be easier to stabilize, but tighter timings will have better performance.

You could also experiment with 2000MHz 7-9-7-28. That's the beauty of overclocking. There isn't a sure way to do it, just experiment and find out.


----------



## dTT05

Here is mine.

24/7 Setup prime/linx/memtest/superpi32m stable!


----------



## blue4paper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Capwn*












Interesting results.

My ram is rated 7-8-7-21-1T and these are my results with i5 760 @ 4ghz



I guess that .8 ghz makes the big difference between our results?

Edit: what does it mean when the colors reach the end of the benchmark. Some people have higher results, but the colors aren't reaching, while vise versa, some people have slightly lower read/write/access speeds, but their colors reach the end.


----------



## Franzie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *blue4paper*


I guess that .8 ghz makes the big difference between our results?


the main difference is that the memory(cache) controller on this new i5 2500k
will run at CPU clock= 4.7ghz.

at your i5 760 it runs at 3.2.ghz.

this +1.5ghz at the memory controller give that new cpu a Phenomenal Memory speed...

let your i5 760's memory controller run at 4.7ghz and you will get similar results...


----------



## blue4paper

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Franzie*


the main difference is that the memory(cache) controller on this new i5 2500k
will run at CPU clock= 4.7ghz.

at your i5 760 it runs at 3.2.ghz.

this +1.5ghz at the memory controller give that new cpu a Phenomenal Memory speed...

let your i5 760's memory controller run at 4.7ghz and you will get similar results...


How do you find the speed of the memory controller. By memory cache, are you talking about the L3 cache speed?

Would his cpu cache still run at 4.7 if he wasn't overclocked? Or is that number just a subtraction from his current OC.

Edit: Oh, is it just the NB speed?


----------



## Alatar

blergh, I hate my 860... doing these just reminded me of that :/


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*











blergh, I hate my 860... doing these just reminded me of that :/


It's not your processor that sucks, it's your memory.


----------



## Alatar

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nolonger*


It's not your processor that sucks, it's your memory.


my RAM is good enough, I'm not much into benching it or anything, but just look at that vcore... I simply cannot do 4ghz even at 1.41v when HT is on.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Alatar*


my RAM is good enough, I'm not much into benching it or anything, but just look at that vcore... I simply cannot do 4ghz even at 1.41v when HT is on.


Ah that's unfortunate. IIRC I could get 4.2GHz on 1.4V or so.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Nah, he needs more Uncore! Memory is pretty okay.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Nah, he needs more Uncore! Memory is pretty okay.


8-*10*-8-24 isn't going to do much for his scores. I have to study how QPI affects P55 memory bandwidth.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Contrary to what I originally thought, the 10 isn't going to do too much against him. Sure it will affect his score, but raising his uncore will have a much larger effect.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


Contrary to what I originally thought, the 10 isn't going to do too much against him. Sure it will affect his score, but raising his uncore will have a much larger effect.


A-ha! That I didn't expect. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## Arctucas




----------



## Franzie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12135947*
> A-ha! That I didn't expect. Thanks for clarifying.


well, **uncore** means: (for i7 9xx) memory controller, L3-cache.
if you overclock this one, you will get a dramatic memory performance increase.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franzie;12136140*
> well, **uncore** means: (for i7 9xx) memory controller, L3-cache.
> if you overclock this one, you will get a dramatic memory performance increase.


When he said Uncore I understood QPI.


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Franzie;12136140*
> well, **uncore** means: (for i7 9xx) memory controller, L3-cache.
> if you overclock this one, you will get a dramatic memory performance increase.


Is there a danger in ocing the uncore? Also what voltage(s) would you need to increase when playing around with the uncore?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

No danger involved with overclocking it, assuming the voltages you use are safe.

To raise it, you'll need to increase the QPI/VTT voltages and possibly the DRAM voltage.

For *benching* with Westmere (your 980X), it's recommended to keep QPI/VTT around or below 1.55V QPI/VTT. DRAM can be anywhere within 0.5V of that, so up to 2.05V if your sticks are up to the task (I like to keep mine below 1.95V). Westmere is particularly picky about QPI/VTT voltages though. Sometimes it doesn't like to boot above 1.45V or so but it all depends on the chip. For *benching* with Nehalem (920, 930, etc.) it's usually recommended to keep QPI/VTT around or below 1.6V.

Realize these voltages aren't for those afraid of killing chips. While they most likely won't do any immediate damage, there is the possibility that you have a chip that will commit suicide as the voltages go up. Many people are scared to go above 1.65V on the memory but that was just a fear caused by the ES versions of the Core processors. There have been very few reported deaths since the early revisions and most of them involved a large difference (0.5V<) between the memory (DRAM) and uncore (QPI/VTT) voltages. The memory itself (DDR3) can handle up to about 2.2V-2.3V without dying, depending on the individual IC's. Many do not see a performance gain above ~1.9V or so without actively cooling them (subzero), so if you're pushing them for fun, quit when the sticks stop scaling.

*For 24/7 on both Nehalem and Westmere, I prefer to keep my QPI/VTT under 1.4V and my DRAM under 1.72V.* You will not kill anything at these voltages, but as a general disclaimer if you happen to do so, I gotta say it's not my fault! You are voiding warranties (overclocking at all is voiding warranties).


----------



## ntuason

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12136929*
> No danger involved with overclocking it, assuming the voltages you use are safe.
> 
> To raise it, you'll need to increase the QPI/VTT voltages and possibly the DRAM voltage.
> 
> For *benching* with Westmere (your 980X), it's recommended to keep QPI/VTT around or below 1.55V QPI/VTT. DRAM can be anywhere within 0.5V of that, so up to 2.05V if your sticks are up to the task (I like to keep mine below 1.95V). Westmere is particularly picky about QPI/VTT voltages though. Sometimes it doesn't like to boot above 1.45V or so but it all depends on the chip. For *benching* with Nehalem (920, 930, etc.) it's usually recommended to keep QPI/VTT around or below 1.6V.
> 
> Realize these voltages aren't for those afraid of killing chips. While they most likely won't do any immediate damage, there is the possibility that you have a chip that will commit suicide as the voltages go up. Many people are scared to go above 1.65V on the memory but that was just a fear caused by the ES versions of the Core processors. There have been very few reported deaths since the early revisions and most of them involved a large difference (0.5V<) between the memory (DRAM) and uncore (QPI/VTT) voltages. The memory itself (DDR3) can handle up to about 2.2V-2.3V without dying, depending on the individual IC's. Many do not see a performance gain above ~1.9V or so without actively cooling them (subzero), so if you're pushing them for fun, quit when the sticks stop scaling.
> 
> *For 24/7 on both Nehalem and Westmere, I prefer to keep my QPI/VTT under 1.4V and my DRAM under 1.72V.* You will not kill anything at these voltages, but as a general disclaimer if you happen to do so, I gotta say it's not my fault! You are voiding warranties (overclocking at all is voiding warranties).


Thanks so much! This is good stuff. +Rep.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12136929*
> Realize these voltages aren't for those afraid of killing chips. While they most likely won't do any immediate damage, there is the possibility that you have a chip that will commit suicide as the voltages go up.


I just killed my 920, lol. It was scared!


----------



## KingT

Here is my Q9550 @ 4.42GHz and 520MHz FSB on P5Q Pro..

Kingston HyperX 1066MHz 2x2GB KHX8500D2K2/4G CL5 @ 1040MHz 5-5-5-15, Performance level=10..



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

CHEERS..


----------



## redhat_ownage

is maxmem freaking out on me?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The only number on there that's bad is the latency (and the overall score because of it). Did you try running it a few times?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


I just killed my 920, lol. It was scared!


Hopefully not using what I said above, right??


----------



## FtW 420

I usually find the latency is a tiny bit lower in everest than maxxmem, but not that much. Maxxmem does freak out now & then.


----------



## redhat_ownage

ehhh ran it like 10 times, heres the score that came up the most.


----------



## FtW 420

Your maxxmem looks pretty close to mine for latency, you are running a bit faster cpu with higher uncore


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;12141048*
> 
> Hopefully not using what I said above, right??


Wait, you said give it lot's of extra volt's right?







Come on mon:wth:


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Lol. Hello 1.8V QPI.


----------



## redhat_ownage

Quote:



Originally Posted by *NoGuru*


Wait, you said give it lot's of extra volt's right?







Come on mon


----------



## turrican9

Here is my results...


----------



## j.col

here is mine


----------



## cr1




----------



## ntuason




----------



## Arctucas

Deleted, double post.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DorkSterr*












Nice score and Ram!


----------



## ShaunB

Hello,

I am very new to this and been doing a lot of reading and ran this test well I used MaxxMEM2. I am not sure if that is what you guys are using now but here are my results. Could someone please tell me if they are good or if I should work on my timings.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB;12643674*
> Hello,
> 
> I am very new to this and been doing a lot of reading and ran this test well I used MaxxMEM2. I am not sure if that is what you guys are using now but here are my results. Could someone please tell me if they are good or if I should work on my timings.


You should be able to reduce timings to 7-9-7-24 or so.


----------



## Jasonn20

Been upto 19....

[URL=http://img26.imageshack.us/i/maxxmem.png/]


----------



## ShaunB

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nolonger;12643740*
> You should be able to reduce timings to 7-9-7-24 or so.


the timings I used were what the XMP profile put in and it on the dimms, if I do change the timings will it affect having my voltages for the CPU on auto? meaning will I have to manually set them again?

I like the option of leaving them on AUTO


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB;12644453*
> the timings I used were what the XMP profile put in and it on the dimms, if I do change the timings will it affect having my voltages for the CPU on auto? meaning will I have to manually set them again?
> 
> I like the option of leaving them on AUTO


I don't know if xmp is as bad on 1156 is as bad as it is on 1366, but if it is your qpi/vtt may be way overvolted on auto. I know on my rig xmp will set the voltage a full 100mV higher than what I needed.
But tightening the timings may or may not need more voltage, depends on the system. You would have to try it & see.


----------



## ShaunB

ok so I attempted setting the timings at 7-9-7-24 and the PC would not POST. Could this be due to leaving the voltages on AUTO?

if I change the timings maybe I need to manually set the voltages?

is there a general information thread that just has to do with setting the timings?

I guess I assumed it should be set to what G.Skill suggests.

my Vcore is pretty stable at 1.375 and with Auto it will jump up to 1.4v while running a benchmarks while monitoring CPU-Z.

What should be a good starting VTT/IMC with 1.375 Vcore? on AUTO it is running 1.3515 currently.

Also I notice a lot of people only running at 2000Mhz or slower is this to keep the timing tighter? maybe I should be trying for a slower frequency but tighter?

Another assumption was that 2133Mhz is faster so it should be better.


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ShaunB;12644820*
> ok so I attempted setting the timings at 7-9-7-24 and the PC would not POST. Could this be due to leaving the voltages on AUTO?
> 
> if I change the timings maybe I need to manually set the voltages?
> 
> is there a general information thread that just has to do with setting the timings?
> 
> I guess I assumed it should be set to what G.Skill suggests.
> 
> my Vcore is pretty stable at 1.375 and with Auto it will jump up to 1.4v while running a benchmarks while monitoring CPU-Z.
> 
> What should be a good starting VTT/IMC with 1.375 Vcore? on AUTO it is running 1.3515 currently.
> 
> Also I notice a lot of people only running at 2000Mhz or slower is this to keep the timing tighter? maybe I should be trying for a slower frequency but tighter?
> 
> Another assumption was that 2133Mhz is faster so it should be better.


What is your vDIMM at? 1.35v VTT on a Lynnfield processor should be enough for what you're running.

2000MHz is easier to stabilize than 2133MHz, especially since these processors have an integrated memory controller. Slower frequency with tighter timings works too.

I recommend you slowly overclock to your settings in order to have a better optimized system. Auto settings usually ridiculously overvolt your processor.


----------



## mm67




----------



## faridahmed




----------



## badatgames18

Here is my latest ram... stable at 1974ghz at 9-11-9-23 1T
View attachment 206882


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *badatgames18*


Here is my latest ram... stable at 1974ghz at 9-11-9-23 1T
Attachment 206882


just run 4x2gb and did not test 1 kit which can stable @cl7
Attachment 207089


----------



## superj1977

Quote:



Originally Posted by *landyzhu*


just run 4x2gb and did not test 1 kit which can stable @cl7
Attachment 207089










Yikes,nice.

How come your using an old version of MM?

Anyway thats V nice


----------



## FtW 420

You guys have to remember to use the submit button to get a score.
Posted this in another thread, but here's mine:








Kinda want a better mobo now that I've seen what sandy can do, one that can handle the memory better & maybe 3-way sli...


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


You guys have to remember to use the submit button to get a score.
Posted this in another thread, but here's mine:








Kinda want a better mobo now that I've seen what sandy can do, one that can handle the memory better & maybe 3-way sli...


looks good, did you try to install all 4 DIMMs and maintain that timing? I look forward 4 DIMMs hpyer performance on P67.


----------



## FtW 420

I only have a 3 x 2Gb kit of that, I have kits i can mix & match in x58 but this p67 ud4 doesn't like that very much. 
This memory is capable of more, seen people getting better timings at this speed on the ud7 b2 boards & m4e b3, on mine it's a battle to get the settings I have above somewhat stable.


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I only have a 3 x 2Gb kit of that, I have kits i can mix & match in x58 but this p67 ud4 doesn't like that very much. 
This memory is capable of more, seen people getting better timings at this speed on the ud7 b2 boards & m4e b3, on mine it's a battle to get the settings I have above somewhat stable.


both boards have 4 DIMMs problem, some guys even can not post by default XMP setting. I also heard some issue with hpyer on p67.

BTW,my old KST 1333 value RAM work fine on P67 really.
Attachment 207118


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *landyzhu*


both boards have 4 DIMMs problem, some guys even can not post by default XMP setting. I also heard some issue with hpyer on p67.

BTW,my old KST 1333 value RAM work fine on P67 really.
Attachment 207118


My board at least has issues with hyper, the only reason I'm eyeballing the M4E, I've seen results on the bot running 2200Mhz 7-7-6 timings with it the same memory kit. It's fine at lower frequency, 1600Mhz 6-6-6 16 at 1.5V, but a battle to even boot 6-7-6 at 1866Mhz.
On x58 even 1950Mhz 6-6-6 18 was cake...


----------



## landyzhu

hyper is hyper


----------



## Redwoodz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *landyzhu*


just run 4x2gb and did not test 1 kit which can stable @cl7
Attachment 207089


 That's pretty damn impressive for 4 sticks,what voltage settings you use?
Anyways,compared to Intel scores this is peanuts








this is the best Iv'e been able to get on the MSI board and RipjawsX 1333 2x2Gb.Will see shortly how the new ASRock AM3+ board will do.Still amazes me how better latency is over Phenom II chips,best I could get with a 545 was about 49ms with the same hardware.


----------



## landyzhu

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redwoodz*


That's pretty damn impressive for 4 sticks,what voltage settings you use?
Anyways,compared to Intel scores this is peanuts








this is the best Iv'e been able to get on the MSI board and RipjawsX 1333 2x2Gb.Will see shortly how the new ASRock AM3+ board will do.Still amazes me how better latency is over Phenom II chips,best I could get with a 545 was about 49ms with the same hardware.


1.64v, I tried to find some clue on further tuning VRef. Termination etc but no luck


----------



## robbo2

Sticks running @ stock settings. Sorry I forgot to hit the submit button.



http://imgur.com/vEZFq


Underclocked to 1720 with 6-6-6-18 timings.



http://imgur.com/I4jU7


----------



## HootyHoo




----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HootyHoo;13248850*


Too small to see anything.


----------



## Kaosuonline




----------



## HootyHoo




----------



## xBlitzerx

This is on my laptop.


----------



## xBlitzerx

Sig rig


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The problem with having such a sweet monitor is that your screenies get resized! Try grouping the windows together then cropping them!


----------



## Moonzi

Rig in sig...


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Got a nice bugged run


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx;13553231*
> Got a nice bugged run


That's a good one, I've had a couple slightly bugged before but not like that!


----------



## Nautilus

Wanted to give this a shot.

OCZ Gold 3x2 1600Mhz CL8 @ 1600Mhz 7-8-7-24 1T
NB @ 3600Mhz


----------



## Nautilus

Maaan i'm on fire. NB @ 3800Mhz


----------



## Nautilus

NB @ 4000
RAM @ 2000 10-10-10-30 1T (wish i had better kit)


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nautilus*


NB @ 4000
RAM @ 2000 10-10-10-30 1T (wish i had better kit)











To keep the score going up you can also turn off HT & boot with just 2 cores enabled. OCing the cpu more will also keep the increases coming.


----------



## mybadomen

Can i be added please.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

4.8Ghz @ 4cores, no HT:


----------



## Asmodean

Any ideas to why mine is so terrible? lol

Poor Ram or a combination? Is an image from about a week ago i had on photobucket (at work atm)

I've increase the NB to 2.6 since then, but its only gone up to about 8.9gb/s


----------



## felix

DDR3-1333 CL9 ? And with Phenom at almost stock settings that's what to expect, i believe...you have to check if your ram runs higher, then tighten all timings and subtimings to whatever they get to...and then your core and NB frequencies have to be higher to get a decent number...

Here's mine (click for large version):


----------



## yuksel911

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Some pretty good results on hwbot now, #1 scores well over 2200. I'm just barely holding onto 10th with this one











using i7 on xp ? better ... use windows 98 LOOL


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *yuksel911*


using i7 on xp ? better ... use windows 98 LOOL


I use both. XP is just faster than win7 for a lot of things.


----------



## NoGuru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yuksel911;13772342*
> using i7 on xp ? better ... use windows 98 LOOL


XP is used more by benchmarkers then any other OS.


----------



## j4mi3

dont know if many people have beaten this. is there an updated leaderboard?


----------



## FtW 420

This was my current best with an 1155 rig from a couple pages back http://www.overclock.net/13243673-post372.html
You should press the submit button to see the score, don't know why nobody here does that...


----------



## munaim1

not bad huh


----------



## j4mi3

good results from both of you. you have your cpus clocked really high which obviously boosts it up.

4.6 is as high as i want to take mine for everyday use. fast enough for me. i was just focussing on overclocking ram which doesnt get very hot anyway


----------



## HootyHoo




----------



## j4mi3

^^nice 2600k overclock

how the hell did you manage that without a custom wc loop?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j4mi3*


^^nice 2600k overclock

how the hell did you manage that without a custom wc loop?


Memory benches don't load the cpu very much, & with a good ambient temp even air cooling can go pretty far with a good chip.


----------



## munaim1

this is the best I can get mine without adding more than 1.63v on my ram


----------



## HootyHoo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


Memory benches don't load the cpu very much, & with a good ambient temp even air cooling can go pretty far with a good chip.


This^^. I've backed down and run 4.6 at around 1.3volts for 24/7. Temps never get higher than 35c. I added a spacer(fan housing) between the fans on both sides of the radiator. Made all the difference in the world for that cooler.


----------



## t00sl0w

this is my best, hoping to buy some better ram though pretty shortly. want to catch up with you guys, haha.


----------



## mybadomen

Best i got so far .


----------



## 636cc of fury

2000 6-8-6









2200 6-9-6


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Whoa...

What kind of voltages were you pushing for that?


----------



## Mr.Eiht

You can see this in the screenshot @the sensor monitor.
It`s 1,806V on the RAM. So


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mr.Eiht*


You can see this in the screenshot @the sensor monitor.
It`s 1,806V on the RAM. So










1.8V is child's play









I might need to grab a pair of those to play with!


----------



## 636cc of fury

Quote:



Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*


1.8V is child's play









I might need to grab a pair of those to play with!


for the 2000 6-8-6 they only needed 1.75, and honestly 1.80 is the highest I can set in the bios, I wish I could give it some more









2300 6-9-6 sounds nice to me

these sticks of memory don't make me miss my hypers one bit


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

The M4E doesn't allow more than 1.8V in the BIOS?!


----------



## Chuckclc

Here is my modest result. At least until i can get some better RAM to go with my Sandy Bridge setup. i still have the stuff I was using in my AMD setup for now.


----------



## coolhandluke41

I feel like I missed the boat (only 5254)


----------



## tw33k




----------



## Cryptedvick

lol .. first time double posting ...


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k;15491906*


How come you score that low with DDR3 @ 1666Mhz 9.9.9?
Its even lower than what I get and I'm running DDR2 @ 1000Mhz.


----------



## Sonics

Here's mine, i have no idea if its any good or not though lol


----------



## laser23

Why are my scores so low?, i've lowered my latencies, it's at 1600mhz, and my kit is the patriot g2 which designed for amd black edition. My write speed is especially atrocious! Also my 1090t is o'ced to 3.6ghz and 3.8ghz turbo.


----------



## skazx

stats recorded


----------



## sosomeesot

Can someone let me know if these figures look about right, given my specs? Much appreciated.


----------



## AliceMaxx

use "Quick compare", then you will see it like this:


----------



## sosomeesot

Does this help? lol


----------



## sosomeesot

So it's saying my speed is awesome, my latency is good/okay, and my overall data transfer sucks? Possibly just limited by my CPU?


----------



## AliceMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sosomeesot*
> 
> Does this help? lol


yes, it show you that your latency is average (yellow) , your memory output is average (yellow) and your ddr3 clock is quite high


----------



## thrgk

Capture.PNG 52k .PNG file


----------



## Retoric




----------



## AliceMaxx

my current machine:


----------



## laser23

Why are my score on the previous page alot worse than even a FX 4100? Is it because of the the memory controller on the phenom II?, it only competes with core 2 quads with ddr2! Plus this the latest series 970 motherboard.


----------



## AliceMaxx

my new rig:


----------



## remixedMind

my best since im very bad whit timings and the max memory bandwidth on the i3 is 11gb/s afaik


----------



## marsey99




----------



## grunion




----------



## Aleslammer

My best DDR2 & 3, didn't need valid CPU-Z link for the BOT.
E8600, Rampage Formula X48, 2x1 Patriot Extreme Performance, PC2 9600, PDC22G9600ELK









E8600, Rampage Extreme X48, 2x1 Crucial Ballistix, PC3 16000, BL2KIT12864BE2009


----------



## c0ke543

Mushkin Blackline 996988 DDR3 1600Mhz @ 1.35 volts 4GB x 2


----------



## SirWaWa




----------



## DeathByCyanide




----------



## TheHunter

Here is my max so far 1092mhz (perf.level 7).. lol looks so low compared to i7 series











and at 3.6ghz, 1080mhz


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## PR-Imagery

CPUZ


----------



## FtW 420

My current best, thought it was in here already but apparently not:


----------



## HobieCat

GTX2 FtW? Crazy speeds and timings!

This is all I could manage, I have to give XP a try the next time I'm benching with it. And maybe try some more voltage, because this was only 1.70v.


----------



## NoGuru

Just messing around


----------



## kahboom

stock timmings with registry tweaks  stock timmings with registry tweaks and core parking off.


----------



## NoGuru

Just practicing on the 77 before Ivy


----------



## KingT

*Kingston Hyper X Blu 1600MHz CL9 4GB* x 2 overclocked to *2133MHz* 10-11-10-30 CR= 1T with *stock voltage 1.65V*..

Not bad for entry level HyperX modules (also they are 1*00% stable* in *P95 CUSTOM 4096K .> 4096K* 2hrs test)..



























CHEERS..


----------



## NoGuru

Nice Kit KingT


----------



## Schmuckley




----------



## NoGuru




----------



## NateST

I'm sure it can be pushed further but CBA to get BCLK stability right now.

The picture came out SS'd as im running an extended display...

26550 Copy
24863 Read
24040 Write
43ns Latency
24.45GB Bandwidth

9-11-10-28 @1071.1


----------



## Dmac73




----------



## stubass

here are my results of 16GB of these blue baby RipjawsX 1600 CL8
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231445

RAM is at stock only XMP is enabled


----------



## un-nefer

I took the cheap way to get CL8 2133Mhz DDR3 and just overclocked a cheap G.Skill Trident F3-12800CL8D-4GBTD 2x2GB kit









I bumped ram voltage to 1.68v and set all timings to auto except the command rate, which I set to 1T and it and runs without errors











Memory-Copy: 27008 MByte/sec
Memory-Read: 25813 MByte/sec
Memory-Write: 24848 MByte/sec
Memory-Latency: 45.4 ns
Reached memory Score: 25.33GB/sec
Memory Timings: CL8-11-11-32-1T
Memory Frequency: 1067.5Mhz (2134Mhz)
MaxxMEM2 Marks: 1710.8

Not bad for $50 ram









With some manual timings I'm sure I can improve my scores a little more.


----------



## HobieCat

Give 7-10-7 a shot.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HobieCat*
> 
> Give 7-10-7 a shot.


I didn't think it would work, but it did









Did a little more tweaking and bumped bus speed up a touch and managed CL7-10-7-32-1T at 2218Mhz











Memory-Copy: 28139 MByte/sec
Memory-Read: 27171 MByte/sec
Memory-Write: 25537 MByte/sec
Memory-Latency: 42.8 ns
Reached memory Score: 26.35GB/sec
Memory Timings: CL7-10-7-32-1T
Memory Frequency: 1109.4Mhz (2218Mhz)
MaxxMEM2 Marks: 1888.9

I really am quite stunned that the ram I have can manage such speeds and timings. I was going to get some new 2133 rated ram that was three times the price of this cheap stuff, but if this cheap stuff can manage 2218Mhz at CL7, I have to wonder if it is even worth it wasting money on "high speed" ram anymore - or am I missing something?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> I didn't think it would work, but it did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did a little more tweaking and bumped bus speed up a touch and managed CL7-10-7-32-1T at 2218Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really am quite stunned that the ram I have can manage such speeds and timings. I was going to get some new 2133 rated ram that was three times the price of this cheap stuff, but if this cheap stuff can manage 2218Mhz at CL7, I have to wonder if it is even worth it wasting money on "high speed" ram anymore - or am I missing something?


Nice work.









Chances are that the expensive ram that you've been looking at uses the same memory chips as your $50 kit, but the expensive kit has been binned higher. If they have the same memory chips then they should OC to roughly the same speeds and timings.


----------



## un-nefer

So the manufacturer would still most likely use the same memory chips, but just use better tested ones in the higher priced modules - makes sense.

I have a question, the bios in my mobo (ASRock Z68 Extrem4 Gen3) is limited to a max dram speed of 2133Mhz, and if I want anything above that I have to get it by manually increasing the BLCK, which limits me to only a few extra Mhz before the system stops POSTing. Is there any other way of increasing dram frequency without increasing the BLCK?

If not, then I guess I'll have to grab a newer Z77 mobo.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> So the manufacturer would still most likely use the same memory chips, but just use better tested ones in the higher priced modules - makes sense.
> I have a question, the bios in my mobo (ASRock Z68 Extrem4 Gen3) is limited to a max dram speed of 2133Mhz, and if I want anything above that I have to get it by manually increasing the BLCK, which limits me to only a few extra Mhz before the system stops POSTing. Is there any other way of increasing dram frequency without increasing the BLCK?
> If not, then I guess I'll have to grab a newer Z77 mobo.


Nope, I'm afraid that's the only way to increase the dram frequency. Some boards like the maximus IV extreme have a 2400mhz strap, but it never works with sandy bridge anyways, so it's useless. If you have a good chip and a good board, you might be able to hit 2300mhz ram with some tweaking and a high blck.


----------



## coolhandluke41

new toy


----------



## NateST

I have a 2400 MHZ option in my BIOS but from what I've seen/heard Sandy really can't reliably run those high of frequencies, I could be wrong thats what I've heard. 1.68v concerned at all about the voltage? I assume it's not 24/7 but personally not to sure how IMC handles more then 1.65


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I have a 2400 MHZ option in my BIOS but from what I've seen/heard Sandy really can't reliably run those high of frequencies, I could be wrong thats what I've heard. 1.68v concerned at all about the voltage? I assume it's not 24/7 but personally not to sure how IMC handles more then 1.65


I would assume that the 2400MHz setting is from the latest bios update to support IVY?

I run 1.7v 24/7 on my ram without issue. It's been a couple months now. VCCSA voltage needs to be within 0.6v of the dram voltage for SB-E. Mines at 1.2v.

Not sure for SB though.


----------



## tw33k

Mine..


----------



## 260870

This is what I have come to. Man two of you guys on this page with godly RAM, jelly.

I am at 2400MHz, 12-12-12-30 1T. Tried to lower CAS latency and could not pass memtest86+. Maybe with more volts but right now I think im pushin it with 1.65. These are the famous Samsung low profile RAM.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> 
> This is what I have come to. Man two of you guys on this page with godly RAM, jelly.
> I am at 2400MHz, 12-12-12-30 1T. Tried to lower CAS latency and could not pass memtest86+. Maybe with more volts but right now I think im pushin it with 1.65. These are the famous Samsung low profile RAM.


You're only the 2nd person I've seen with that RAM and it looks like it performs great. I'm gonna have to track some down I think


----------



## nycste

Asrock p67 Mobo, i5 2500k @4.8ghz and gskill sniper 1866 16gb ram some of my scores to share, i gave up on Ocing and trying for higher I was not to successful to many not booting issues happened and it just worried me hah.



MaxMem
@8GBs
@3.3 Stock = 18.25GB/s @1600 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 18.44GB/s @1600 (9-9-9-24-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 19.88GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 19.93GB/s @2133 (11-15-15-38-1T)
@3.3 Stock = 20.77GB/s @2133 (11-11-11-30-1T)
@4.0 AutoOC = 21.07GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-1T)
@4.8 DUDES = 23.12GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-2T)

@16GBS
@3.3 Stock = 18.39GB/s @1600 (11-11-11-28-2T)
@3.3 Stock = 20.00GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-2T)
@4.8 DudeOC = 21.34GB/s @1600 (9-10-9-28-2T)
@4.8 DudeOC = 23.22GB/s @1866 (9-10-9-28-2T)


----------



## stubass

way higher freqs but looser timings results havernt overly impressed me even with better results kinda shows me that my G.Skill ripjawsX 1600 8-8-8-24 2T at stock that 1600 with nice timings is still quite fast.. i have posted these before.. tomorrow i am going to see what i can get out of them


----------



## 260870

Yeah I am all for higher frequencies, works way better than I would have thought. And it looks more impressive.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

My result:


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I have a 2400 MHZ option in my BIOS but from what I've seen/heard Sandy really can't reliably run those high of frequencies, I could be wrong thats what I've heard. 1.68v concerned at all about the voltage? I assume it's not 24/7 but personally not to sure how IMC handles more then 1.65


There is/was a 2400MHz memory multiplier on SB platform but Intel pulled the divider ,so the highest you can go is 2133 +your BCKL ,the higest i did on my P8P67 Pro was 2250 (BCKL limit),as for voltage 1.7v on air is safe for benching ..some will go up to 1.8v

P.S. you will do more damage with very high BCKL than voltage


----------



## Dmac73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> My result:


Your results are really low for such an overclock and memory speeds... What gives?


----------



## 260870

Woo 25GB/s. Did a relatively quick stability test, will do a full one overnight tonight.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> I have a 2400 MHZ option in my BIOS but from what I've seen/heard Sandy really can't reliably run those high of frequencies, I could be wrong thats what I've heard.


It could be like MrTOOSHORT said, it's there to add 2400Mhz OC support for ivy bridge.

I did the beta bios update for my ASRock Z68 Extreme4 gen3, and it added ivy bridge support, but it didn't add the 2400Mhz OC ddr3 support. maybe ASRock will provide that in the next beta bios? I might send them an email and see if they have anything available for testing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NateST*
> 
> 1.68v concerned at all about the voltage? I assume it's not 24/7 but personally not to sure how IMC handles more then 1.65


Not really worried about DRAM being 1.68v. With my old Phenom setup, the G.Skill rep actually told me to run it at 1.68v for stability, so I've been running it at 1.68v for around 2 years now across 3 different builds in that time.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrTOOSHORT*
> 
> I run 1.7v 24/7 on my ram without issue. It's been a couple months now. VCCSA voltage needs to be within 0.6v of the dram voltage for SB-E. Mines at 1.2v.


I considered running 1.7v and bumping VCCSA up to 1.2 (as I read VCCSA should be within 0.6v of DRAM voltage), but I was a little worried to increase my VCCSA up to 1.2v as I also read that VCCSA should not go higher then 1.14v.

How long have you run VCCSA at 1.2v for? If I could bump my dram voltage up a little more I might be able to achieve an even higher clock.

If anyone has some suggestions to achieve higher dram frequency, just for a few suicide runs, that would be awesome. Any hints or tips to achieve @ 2600Mhz would be great. I'd really like to make top5 in the G.Skill HWBOT challenge









If i drop my CPU multiplier down and the CPU speed right down, will that allow me to bump the FSB right up? ATM, when I increase FSB, it seems to increase PCIE clock as well - how can I keep them separate? Or is there another way to achieve higher dram frequency I am missing?

Not sure if it helps, but I current dram temp hovers around 32C (temp probe stuck to side of heatsink).


----------



## NoGuru

Humm, G.Skill challenge, think I can get up there.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> This is what I have come to. Man two of you guys on this page with godly RAM, jelly.


tbh I never really tried to overlock my G.Skill trident ram. Always just selected the XMP and left it as that. But I thought I'd see what it could do and man, it OC's well








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> I am at 2400MHz, 12-12-12-30 1T. Tried to lower CAS latency and could not pass memtest86+. Maybe with more volts but right now I think im pushin it with 1.65. These are the famous Samsung low profile RAM.


I'm running 1.68v 24/7 and so far so good


----------



## McDown




----------



## FtW 420

Was playing with maxxmem a bit last night, a bit disappointed. I need to play around with memory more & see why such low scores...


----------



## NoGuru

No SPD tab? I'm gussing those are Tridents? Something is wrong for sure.


----------



## coolhandluke41

got some new sticks ,have to admit it seems a little harder to get really good Maxxmem score on Z77


----------



## NoGuru

coolhand, hit Submit so we can see the score.


----------



## bavarianblessed

Just upgraded my BIOS and I can't get these old Mushkins stable at CAS6 anymore


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bavarianblessed*
> 
> Just upgraded my BIOS and I can't get these old Mushkins stable at CAS6 anymore


Latency bugged out there, should have hit the submit button, score would have been huge!


----------



## bavarianblessed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Latency bugged out there, should have hit the submit button, score would have been huge!


haha I just noticed that. I'm running an older version though, no submit button. The maxxmem site seems to be gone, anyone have a link for the latest version?


----------



## FtW 420

Site does seem to be missing, you can still get it here http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/MaxxMEM2-Download-130633.html


----------



## xNAPx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Whiskerz*
> 
> This is what I have come to. Man two of you guys on this page with godly RAM, jelly.
> 
> 
> 
> tbh I never really tried to overlock my G.Skill trident ram. Always just selected the XMP and left it as that. But I thought I'd see what it could do and man, it OC's well
Click to expand...

I'm currently trying to testing my TridentX @ 10-11-12-31-CR1 @1.65v, I'd like to know if I have any chance to push up my RAM voltage according to VCC for stable 24/7. Anyway I'm just pushing my RAM at stock 1.65v working on latencies
Inviato dal mio HTC Vision con Tapatalk 2


----------



## topdog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Site does seem to be missing, you can still get it here http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/MaxxMEM2-Download-130633.html


Thanks FTW, couldn't find it anywhere


----------



## CudaBoy71

Here's mine at stock clocks on the mem.How does it look?

mem.JPG 61k .JPG file


----------



## TheHunter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dmac73*
> 
> Your results are really low for such an overclock and memory speeds... What gives?


Quad channel ram, if he had multiple threads accessing quad channel ram then he would be getting 60gb/s









http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/memory/display/lga2011-ddr3_2.html (check page 2 and 3)

http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/quad-channel-ddr3-memory-review,3100-10.html

SB or IB stops at ~ 27gb/s


----------



## beefdog

Is it just me or doesn't x79 like elpida hypers? I cant get anything stable over 1600 when i used to do 1600 at 6 6 6 18 at 1.65v. Maybe its because im running 6 sticks..


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beefdog*
> 
> Is it just me or doesn't x79 like elpida hypers? I cant get anything stable over 1600 when i used to do 1600 at 6 6 6 18 at 1.65v. Maybe its because im running 6 sticks..


Not you, x79 doesn't like Hypers.


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## TheHunter

nice hehe 2500mz on ram









Never seen any SB/IB bandwidth so high


----------



## PR-Imagery

CPU-Z


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## debgram

I'm new here and have been playing with my ram settings but I'm getting no where fast.

I have i5 2500k and my ram is G Skill F3-128000CL7-2GBXM, so far I have the freq. set to 1866 and timings 8-9-7-24-2T. When I ran MAXXMem a few months ago I was told the reaches latency score was better if it was low. Back then they said that 46.8 or 47.8 was pretty good. I get 50.8 now. How can I get that number in the forties? Or is my score good? Thanks


----------



## tw33k

Low latency is better but your score is not bad. I'd try running it @ 1T and see if you gain anything.


----------



## debgram

It did get a little better, thanks


----------



## tw33k

Cool


----------



## kezza87

Hi, Im new to this forum but ive just upgraded the memory in my acer 7738g laptop, Ive done a maxxmem2 test and im getting lower results from the 8 gb memory compared to the 4 gb memory.

4gb - Samsung 1066mhz DD3
8gb - PKR 1333mhz DD3


----------



## un-nefer

Fiddled with timings some more and bumped BCLK up a touch and I managed to improve things some more


----------



## NateST

27321 Copy
25979 Read
24301 Write

25.14 GB/s
46.2 Latency

10-11-11-28-1T @ 2250, might have been able to tighten timings just a bit more but not by much.


----------



## NoGuru

If you guys hit Submit on the benchmark, you can see your overall score


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## NoGuru

Not bad Luke.


----------



## tw33k

Tighter timings...



Higher Frequency...


----------



## tw33k

Crucial Ballistix 1866 @ 2000MHz


----------



## Stay Puft

G. Skill 2133 @ 2200 10-11-10-27-1T



I need a new board. This Pro 3 is a terrible memory clocker


----------



## Vonnis

I think my score is lower than it should be with the settings I'm using. Any ideas?


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> I think my score is lower than it should be with the settings I'm using. Any ideas?


You would probably get a faster answer by posting in the intel section.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> You would probably get a faster answer by posting in the intel section.


Good point, I'll do that.


----------



## coolhandluke41

*SNIP


----------



## Disturbed117

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vonnis*
> 
> Good point, I'll do that.


----------



## un-nefer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *un-nefer*
> 
> Did a little more tweaking and bumped bus speed up a touch and managed CL7-10-7-32-1T at 2218Mhz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Memory-Copy: 28139 MByte/sec
> Memory-Read: 27171 MByte/sec
> Memory-Write: 25537 MByte/sec
> Memory-Latency: 42.8 ns
> Reached memory Score: 26.35GB/sec
> Memory Timings: CL7-10-7-32-1T
> Memory Frequency: 1109.4Mhz (2218Mhz)
> MaxxMEM2 Marks: 1888.9
> I really am quite stunned that the ram I have can manage such speeds and timings. I was going to get some new 2133 rated ram that was three times the price of this cheap stuff, but if this cheap stuff can manage 2218Mhz at CL7, I have to wonder if it is even worth it wasting money on "high speed" ram anymore - or am I missing something?


I bit the bullet and purchased new RAM because the 2x2GB just wasn't enough for me anymore.

Since my last G.Skill memory overclocked so well, I thought I'd stick with G.Skill and see how their newer memory goes. Always being budget minded, I grabbed 2x G.Skill Ripjaws X F3-12800CL9D-8GBXL (2x4GB) kits, for a total of 16GB (4x4GB) of memory.

For the first benchmark, I installed the ram in no time and loaded the stock XMP1.2 profile, which set the ram to 1600Mhz CL9-9-9-24-2T - following are the stock speed results:


Memory-Copy: 23614 MByte/sec
Memory-Read: 20524 MByte/sec
Memory-Write: 22901 MByte/sec
Memory-Latency: 55.3ns
Reached memory Score: 21.71GB/sec
Memory Timings: CL9-9-9-24-2T
Memory Frequency: 800Mhz (1600Mhz)

Then I spent the next hour trying to achieve the highest overclock I could, and not matter how high I increasing dram voltage or how loose I set the timings, I could not boot at anything faster then 1866Mhz CL10-10-10-30-1T - following are the overclocked results:


Memory-Copy: 26107 MByte/sec
Memory-Read: 22896 MByte/sec
Memory-Write: 23610 MByte/sec
Memory-Latency: 51.6 ns
Reached memory Score: 23.25GB/sec
Memory Timings: CL10-10-10-30-1T
Memory Frequency: 934Mhz (1868Mhz)
MaxxMEM2 Marks: 1407.2

I have to say I'm a little let down tbh - this new memory is slower across the board then my older G.Skill Trident memory, and it has very poor overclocking potential compared to the G.Skill Trident as well. Just the fact that I couldn't even boot with this new memory at 2133Mhz at any timing or dram voltage shows just how poor the overclocking potential of this memory really is.

BUT, and it is a fairly big BUT - while this memory doesn't overclock well, it is still fast memory. This memory is no slouch by any means, and it can run 1600Mhz @ CL9-9-9-1T or 1866Mhz @ CL10-10-10-1T - making it ideal for anyone building a fast rig for gaming or editing.

The other important thing to point out is that this is low budget memory - you can buy 16GB of this stuff for only $88.00 AUD - which is pretty good


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Here are my scores. The ram is running at 2400mhz at 10-11-11-28-1t. If someone could tell me why my ram speed and such doesn't show up on maxxmem, that would be great.


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> If someone could tell me why my ram speed and such doesn't show up on maxxmem, that would be great.


Probably because you're not using the latest version.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> Probably because you're not using the latest version.


can you give me a link to the latest version then? All I am finding is version 1.91


----------



## SimpleTech

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> can you give me a link to the latest version then? All I am finding is version 1.91


http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859

That is the developer site.


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SimpleTech*
> 
> http://occlub.ru/forum/showthread.php?t=859
> That is the developer site.


Cool thanks.

@op: your link to download maxxmem seems to be having some issues. Maybe you can replace it with this guy's link?


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Yay!


----------



## [CyGnus]

Corsair Vengeance 1866 @ 9-10-9-24 1T 1.5v


----------



## grunion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> Yay!


Nice!

What voltage does that take?
Is it 24/7 stable?


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tjj226 Angel*
> 
> 
> Yay!


Looks pretty good, should hit the submit button to see the score!


----------



## coolhandluke41




----------



## spinejam




----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grunion*
> 
> Nice!
> What voltage does that take?
> Is it 24/7 stable?


For the memory, 1.6v and yes it is 100% stable. Mind you that I did not do any windows tweaking either. My CPU OC on the other hand takes 1.55v for a suicide run and it is barely stable......or safe. In fact when I restarted my PC after I grabbed the screen shot, it would just BSOD on me at start up. Even using a boot cd made no difference. After flashing my BIOS everything was fine, but I was ****ting bricks thinking that my CPU died.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Little update Corsair Vengeance 9-10-9-27 2T 1866 1.5v @ 10-10-10-27 1T 2000 1.54v


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Little update Corsair Vengeance 9-10-9-27 2T 1866 1.5v @ 10-10-10-27 1T 2000 1.54v


Those scores seem a little bit low. The latency in particular should be closer to 40. You might want to OC your CPU up to 5ghz (it isn't going to fry your CPU if you take a memory benchmark) and then hit control + alt + del and try to kill as any useless processes as possible. Having things like anti virus programs running will hurt your results big time.


----------



## [CyGnus]

Its just for me to have an idea of the system i have Antivirus, MSN, Coretemp and 3/4 web pages


----------



## spinejam

*sig rig:*


----------



## [CyGnus]

Just got me some sammys







though i am at 2133 cas 9 1.5v with them it seems 2400 wont boot...


----------



## Rabid1




----------



## [CyGnus]

download maxxmem 1.99 for us to know timings and speed.... that version does not support SB and IB


----------



## tw33k

My new best,,,


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> My new best,,,


No suicide run at 5ghz?


----------



## tw33k

Here you go. I was hoping for better...


----------



## PolRoger

These are most likely Samsung HCH9 ic...

4.6GHz:


5.0GHz:


----------



## Tjj226 Angel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here you go. I was hoping for better...


Try it again and disable as many back ground programs as possible. Then run the benchmark several times. One of the scores is bound to impress you.


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Here you go. I was hoping for better...


lol, you think that's bad? Here's what my system does with almost identical frequency/timings.


----------



## tw33k

Your chip's only at 4.5GHz tho


----------



## [CyGnus]

Ok this seems to be my personal best:



I also tested with Aida64 why is the latency so different between these 2 tests?


----------



## Vonnis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Your chip's only at 4.5GHz tho


True, but I didn't think CPU speed would influence memory performance _this_ much.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[CyGnus]*
> 
> Ok this seems to be my personal best:
> 
> I also tested with Aida64 why is the latency so different between these 2 tests?


I've been trying to get an answer to that question for ages.


----------



## PolRoger

I think these ic are Samsung HYK0...

4.6Ghz:


5.0Ghz:


----------



## AliceMaxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> I've been trying to get an answer to that question for ages.


Well the answer is easy.

Aida use an different algoryhm to get the latency .
I use about minimum 3x CPU cache size and an very agressive algo to measure the latency.


----------



## HITMAN YJK

HERE IS MINE

*i5 3570K @5.1GHZ

RAMS STOCK SPEED 2000MHZ 7-10-8-27-2N
RAMS OVER CLOCK TO 2666MHZ 9-12-11-27-1T*


----------



## HITMAN YJK

*THAT ONE IS DONE @2700MHZ

i5 3570K @5.1GHZ

RAMS STOCK SPEED 2000MHZ 7-10-8-27-2N
RAMS OVER CLOCK TO 2706 MHZ 9-12-11-30-1T
*


----------



## coolhandluke41

nice RAM ,would you mind posting pic of the module


----------



## HITMAN YJK

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> nice RAM ,would you mind posting pic of the module


np bro tomorrow i will post the pics


----------



## Gazjoe

Hi guys have just built a new system but my RAM seems a bit slow, any ideas why please?


----------



## felix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gazjoe*
> 
> Hi guys have just built a new system but my RAM seems a bit slow, any ideas why please?


I think you'd better post it here and compare to the results on that thread...Intels are faster in MaxxMem


----------



## jassinlive

Does this benchmark look normal with the specs I am running (in sig)? Only running a 3.6 OC but I expected better results for my 1600Mhz Tri-Channel. Also, is there a reason why it is only showing up at 1440Mhz and not 1600Mhz? CPU-Z showed the DDR frequ at 800..


----------



## HuwSharpe

I thought my RAM wasn't so fast, but looking at the results of others i guess it is alright!


Spoiler: Image






Are 8GB kits generally faster than 16GB kits anyone know?


----------



## PR-Imagery

Depend s on the kit but generally less memory equals higher clocks and tighter timmings.

For instance I have a set of 2*2gb G.Skills that'll do 2200Mhz at CL7 and 1.6v while my 4*4gb Vengeance can only do 1866 at CL10 no matter the voltage.


----------



## Vi0lence

best i got from my ram this far. it will not do 2200 at all. not with my fingers anyways.

maxxmem best.png 3995k .png file


----------



## HuwSharpe

24GB/s seems to be about the average.


----------



## SonyHD




----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Love this ram!


----------



## Zeek

Edit:

3770K 4.8ghz with Sammy 30nm at 2400


----------



## Fuell

Don't know a whole lot about the ins and outs of ram yet.... Is this about right for my Sig Rig?


----------



## HuwSharpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fuell*
> 
> Don't know a whole lot about the ins and outs of ram yet.... Is this about right for my Sig Rig?


I believe so friend, you may notice your bandwidth is far less than those with intel systems, but there is a reason for that due to the way the benchmark runs, if you wish to compare to anyone with an intel system double whatever it reports your bandwidth to be.


----------



## Zeek

Or he could just go here


----------



## TheGrayDon10




----------



## DinaAngel

now its time to try tighten the tRFC


----------



## DinaAngel

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DinaAngel*
> 
> now its time to try tighten the tRFC



nice and tightened


----------



## HuwSharpe

8GB Corsair XMS3 (CMX8GX3M2A2000C9) 2133MHz 1.675v 9-10-9-27


----------



## FtW 420

My highest maxxmem to date. Forgot to set one of the cpu-z tabs to the spd, using a corsair dominator platinum 2666Mhz c10 kit.


----------



## NoGuru

Daam, that's fast bro.


----------



## coolhandluke41

darn 420 ..some crazy numbers


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

This is with OCing gskill eco 2x2GB 1600 7-8-7-24-40-2T @1.35V to 1866 8-9-8-24-40-1T @1.50V
Which is faster than using 1600 6-8-6-20-24-1T which also works at +1.5V range

Should I try 8-9-8-*20-24* and 1 or 2T , I don't know what the relations are

To quote myself...

Just shut down P95, 16h21m and no problems







Either my i5 or mobo is weak, takes 1.30 to get 4.2 stable it seems in the past, and its probably degrading a bit now too. Otherwise I push for more GHz since my silverarrow cools it with ease, it was at ~1000rpm the whole time, not sure when or why it says 2115rpm was hit.


----------



## mahmoudd

is such high latency and low bandwidth normal with G.Skill ripjaws DDR3 1333mz F3 12800CL 10-8GBXL ?



i have a phenom 2 x4 965 be


----------



## FtW 420

Looking at the thread with AMD results, another member on the list with memory at that speed & timings got very similar scores.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1085742/official-amd-maxxmem-results-rankings/0_50


----------



## John Shepard

It's terrible:
http://img585.imageshack.us/i/81183407.jpg/
I am going to raise the voltage and see if i can get better timings because right now if i change anything i get an error in memtest86.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

Ram @1.575v for this 24/7 speed:


----------



## John Shepard

Alright i raised my voltage to 1.6(stock is 1.5) and got 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-1T instead of 1.55V 10-11-10-30-1T
Me results are still too low though:
http://img41.imageshack.us/i/memocb.jpg/


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Alright i raised my voltage to 1.6(stock is 1.5) and got 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-1T instead of 1.55V 10-11-10-30-1T
> Me results are still too low though:
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/memocb.jpg/


That's quad channel? Insanely low


----------



## Stay Puft

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *John Shepard*
> 
> Alright i raised my voltage to 1.6(stock is 1.5) and got 1866Mhz 9-10-9-27-1T instead of 1.55V 10-11-10-30-1T
> Me results are still too low though:
> http://img41.imageshack.us/i/memocb.jpg/


That's quad channel? Insanely low


----------



## SirWalther

Hi everyone!

Found this thread by chance when I was trying to update my RAM OC knowledge and figured I'd post my earlier score since you have such a nice compilation of scores here.

This screenshot was taken the 19th of February 2012.


CPU-Z(ROG):


Approved?









I'll be happy to answer any questions









Rig:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Asus Maximus IV Extreme-Z Socket-1155 Motherboard
Intel Core i7-2600k 3.4GHz CPU running OC [email protected] 4.8GHz since October 2011 (Running stable @5.3GHz during memtest as shown in pic above)
Corsair H100 Hydro CPU Cooler with push/pull configuration
G.Skill RipjawsX 1600MHZ CL7 2x4GB High Performance Memory [email protected] 2133MHZ
Kingston HyperX SSD 120GB x2 Raid 0 (For Windows/Boot)
Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB (For Games)
Western Digital Caviar Green 2TB (For Storage)
Seagate Barracuda Green 2TB (For Storage)
MSI GeForce GTX 580 Lightning Extreme 3072mb Graphics card(Reference card clock/memoryspeed: 772 MHz/4000MHz, OC @ Clock 970 MHz, Memory 4800 MHz)
MSI GeForce GTX 550 TI Cyclone OC 1024mb Grapchics card (Dedicated to Physics/PhysX)
Corsair AX 850W PSU
Plextor DVD-Burner

Razer Mamba 4G 2012 Mouse
Razer Black Widow Ultimate Keyboard
Razer Goliathus Speed XL-Extended Mousemat
Sennheiser PC-360 G4ME Headset

Asus 27" LED VG278H


----------



## freeleacher

Stable bench not pushing @ 1.325v 4.8ghz cpu can reach much higher but no point.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT




----------



## coolhandluke41

just testing ..figured I post it here


----------



## [CyGnus]

I really need to update my score







been messing around with sub timings







for now i have this (the score i am looking to improve):


----------



## tw33k

just installed some Mushkin 2666 in my test bench and it scores really low in maxxmem but scores what I would expect in Aida64. Any thoughts on why this happen?

This is @ 2600MHz because I thought maybe the board didn't like 2666MHz (2666MHz is not much better)


----------



## dongbin2696

I don't understand why I get *** in everything.


----------



## felix

Why cpu-z shows 798.2 for NB frequency ? Did you manually set it ? Check this, maybe you accidentally messed with NB frequency...


----------



## dongbin2696

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> Why cpu-z shows 798.2 for NB frequency ? Did you manually set it ? Check this, maybe you accidentally messed with NB frequency...


It's because of IEST I think. While running Prime95, the NB Frequency is normal. Anyway, that latency was 9-11-9-30N. While running 9-11-9-30 or 9-11-9-28, Prime95 gave me some Errors and BSOD. Oh well, I have to change it to 11-11-11-30, quite boring


----------



## felix

You can try running MaxxMem with EIST disabled, to see if this helps with the memory and timing readings..


----------



## dongbin2696

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felix*
> 
> You can try running MaxxMem with EIST disabled, to see if this helps with the memory and timing readings..


Nope. I did turn of IEST and the result is identical.
Thanks


----------



## ChaosAD

24/7 folding/gaming setup.


----------



## tw33k

Changed my BIOS settings and solved the problem.



I need to find out what exactly was happening here. On this screenshot notice the part circled



anyone know why it would read it like this? Now it's not showing that my scores are much better


----------



## fresh024




----------



## Fred B

I love xp for his low latency











Edit , there whas room for more overclocking the mem


----------



## Willi

My Geil Black Dragons... love their look, and they perform well too...


----------



## Thiefofspades

My Samsung 30nm limited by sandy bridge.


----------



## MrTOOSHORT

*Playing around and broke 24 GB/sec:*


----------



## MyNameIsWill

Is this good?


----------



## Xantosh

here is mine, i added a ful spread of cpuz (ROG version), GPUz (abit more details then CPUz)


but i tried to reopen memmaxx2 later on just to test before i started a prime 95 test and got this


so i dropped all my settings back to stock and it didn't change it! anyone seen that error before? i haven't lost any ram, and computer has no issues!


----------



## cookieboyeli

Memory "casual" here, (not noob persay). What's with the absolutely abysmal latency when I switch to high priority? On normal priority it was 52ns with only slightly better speeds. And is there somewhere else I should be asking this?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Changing the CPU multiplier stops my board from accepting settings even if they are equivalent to stock. This is why you see 235 FSB as I have no other choice.
Also, ram is at 1.8v because I got tired of trying to figure out how much I should use because I hate my rig.
I'd really like to be able to get performance up as it seems low comparing to other's benches.


----------



## i5-4670k

Came here lurking to see what I could expect out of my RAM with different timings.

Going to leave my results here:


----------



## silveralf

Here is my results:


----------



## cookieboyeli

How on earth are you guys getting such good performance? My DDR3 8-9-9-24 1866MHz is only getting 10 GB/s. That's DDR2 performance. Heck, I bought some ultra cheap ($41) chinese DDR2 800MHz 6-6-6-2? and it's getting 9 GB/s. http://bit.ly/1e08TnI What gives? (See prior post for DDR3 results)


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> How on earth are you guys getting such good performance? My DDR3 8-9-9-24 1866MHz is only getting 10 GB/s. That's DDR2 performance. Heck, I bought some ultra cheap ($41) chinese DDR2 800MHz 6-6-6-2? and it's getting 9 GB/s. http://bit.ly/1e08TnI What gives? (See prior post for DDR3 results)


I'm running the i7 2600K on 3.8Ghz (slightly overclocked as you see), and 12GB G.Skill Ripjaw X memory kit (2x4 & 2x2 dims) pushed to it's top frequency 2133Mhz. The voltage on the memory is 1.6V. Running on GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 motherboard, and that is the results I got.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> I'm running the i7 2600K on 3.8Ghz (slightly overclocked as you see), and 12GB G.Skill Ripjaw X memory kit (2x4 & 2x2 dims) pushed to it's top frequency 2133Mhz. The voltage on the memory is 1.6V. Running on GA-Z68X-UD7-B3 motherboard, and that is the results I got.


(Guess) Oh ok so memory performance is tied to/affected by the controller on the CPU then? (AMD FX-6350 @ 4.5 GHz)


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> (Guess) Oh ok so memory performance is tied to/affected by the controller on the CPU then? (AMD FX-6350 @ 4.5 GHz)


The CPU does effects the performance of the RAM for sure. Hard to tell what's your case though.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *silveralf*
> 
> The CPU does effects the performance of the RAM for sure. Hard to tell what's your case though.


Ok so thanks to the new 337.50 Beta driver I am no longer CPU bound in Far Cry 3!!! I can now hold 96fps almost perfectly and my cpu usage does not peak above 85% (before it was constantly hitting 95%) GTX 770 Lightning usage is now at 94% solid with Vsync on! (Running it at 1359MHz)

Previously I was planning on upgrading to Haswell-E but now I'm wondering if I should just watercool what I've got and wait until Broadwell-E (or at least try) since the DDR4 price to performance ratio will improve rapidly for the first year.

EDIT: Ok so it's actually still hitting as low as 70fps in Amanaki village which is still a massive bump from the 60fps low I had before.

How much does ram performance affect fps? It seems memory is overlooked by everyone...


----------



## HeLeX63

16GB G-Skill Ripjaws-X 1600Mhz overclocked to 2133Mhz


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> 
> 
> 16GB G-Skill Ripjaws-X 1600Mhz overclocked to 2133Mhz


Can you clock that to as close as possible to 1866MHz @ 8-9-9-24-2T and bench it again? I'm curious how much difference the CPU really makes in memory performance. Looks like it'll be massive...


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Can you clock that to as close as possible to 1866MHz @ 8-9-9-24-2T and bench it again? I'm curious how much difference the CPU really makes in memory performance. Looks like it'll be massive...


I was only able to do 1866 at 10-10-10-26 and it crashed just before I could save a pic.

But the read copy speed was 27,000 (something), read speed was about 21,000, and write speed was around 22 to 23,000.

I found that increasing the timing (loosening it) actually increased my performance.

When I had my RAM at 1600 at 9-9-9-24, and overclocked it to 2133 at the loose timings, it was FAR superior in all copy, read, write and latency tests.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I was only able to do 1866 at 10-10-10-26 and it crashed just before I could save a pic.
> 
> But the read copy speed was 27,000 (something), read speed was about 21,000, and write speed was around 22 to 23,000.
> 
> I found that increasing the timing (loosening it) actually increased my performance.
> 
> When I had my RAM at 1600 at 9-9-9-24, and overclocked it to 2133 at the loose timings, it was FAR superior in all copy, read, write and latency tests.


Thanks +1 rep

This is Interesting though, while I did manage to get my RAM http://bit.ly/1kP9lDz pretty close to 2000 on the stock timings (put 1.8v on it just because) I had nowhere near your scores. Everything was below 10,000 with the total memory score below 12 GB/s. (No pics as it's been a month since I had it set like that). My motherboard needs to be RMA'd though because it won't boot when I touch the CPU multiplier at all. That's not the only thing wrong though so changing ANYTHING is murder (Asrock Extreme9 990FX). Yet for some reason overclocking with the FSB gets me to 4.5 GHz no problem.


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Thanks +1 rep
> 
> This is Interesting though, while I did manage to get my RAM http://bit.ly/1kP9lDz pretty close to 2000 on the stock timings (put 1.8v on it just because) I had nowhere near your scores. Everything was below 10,000 with the total memory score below 12 GB/s. (No pics as it's been a month since I had it set like that). My motherboard needs to be RMA'd though because it won't boot when I touch the CPU multiplier at all. That's not the only thing wrong though so changing ANYTHING is murder (Asrock Extreme9 990FX). Yet for some reason overclocking with the FSB gets me to 4.5 GHz no problem.


I have finally settled on a frequency of 2133Mhz from 1600Mhz stock at the timings of 10-12-11-27-2T. I have increased voltage from 1.5V to 1.575V.

Compared to 1600Mhz at even 9-9-9-24 I was getting MUCH LOWER copy, read and write scores compared to when I relaxed timings and increased frequency. I even got a score of 24.08gb/s.

I have found that sometimes relaxing timings actually INCREASED my performance! So wierd. I have an i5 4670K at 4.4 so this also helps with the scores.

What are your specs? Dunno why you are getting scores below 10k for all tests?

BTW Thx for the rep


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I have finally settled on a frequency of 2133Mhz from 1600Mhz stock at the timings of 10-12-11-27-2T. I have increased voltage from 1.5V to 1.575V.
> 
> Compared to 1600Mhz at even 9-9-9-24 I was getting MUCH LOWER copy, read and write scores compared to when I relaxed timings and increased frequency. I even got a score of 24.08gb/s.
> 
> I have found that sometimes relaxing timings actually INCREASED my performance! So wierd. I have an i5 4670K at 4.4 so this also helps with the scores.
> 
> What are your specs? Dunno why you are getting scores below 10k for all tests?
> 
> BTW Thx for the rep


Yea, not enough people are giving rep these days (or so all the members from pre-2010 say) and rep is suppose to be given for helpful posts ALWAYS. That and you need 35 rep to sell in the marketplace. At this rate I'll never get there...









I misremembered about the scores! I think I meant when it was overclocked into the 1900's the total bandwidth was below 10GB/s.

Here's a bench from just now. Latency is usually around 49-52ns so I don't know what's up with the 150. I'm also at a loss for why it isn't reading all the values...

I'm going to be getting an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z soon so I'll redo all my overclocks after I get that. (Could be a few weeks)


----------



## HeLeX63

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea, not enough people are giving rep these days (or so all the members from pre-2010 say) and rep is suppose to be given for helpful posts ALWAYS. That and you need 35 rep to sell in the marketplace. At this rate I'll never get there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misremembered about the scores! I think I meant when it was overclocked into the 1900's the total bandwidth was below 10GB/s.
> 
> Here's a bench from just now. Latency is usually around 49-52ns so I don't know what's up with the 150. I'm also at a loss for why it isn't reading all the values...
> 
> I'm going to be getting an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z soon so I'll redo all my overclocks after I get that. (Could be a few weeks)


Yeah it has taken me a while getting rep, been a member since 2010 and 140 posts, even when I was in some threads the only person helping and whom has successfully helped, yet the hard work goes unnoticed :/

The reason for your low scores could it be your CPU? Cause Intel always seem to own in these tests regarding ram.

The reason for your 150 latency is because you have exited the application more than twice or when you change your priority settings in the options, makes it forget your system specs and throws a random latency number. Restarting this fixes it.

Here is another shot, getting closer to the 24 GB/s area...


----------



## Fred B

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cookieboyeli*
> 
> Yea, not enough people are giving rep these days (or so all the members from pre-2010 say) and rep is suppose to be given for helpful posts ALWAYS. That and you need 35 rep to sell in the marketplace. At this rate I'll never get there...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I misremembered about the scores! I think I meant when it was overclocked into the 1900's the total bandwidth was below 10GB/s.
> 
> Here's a bench from just now. Latency is usually around 49-52ns so I don't know what's up with the 150. I'm also at a loss for why it isn't reading all the values...
> 
> I'm going to be getting an ASUS Crosshair V Formula Z soon so I'll redo all my overclocks after I get that. (Could be a few weeks)


I getting the same latency error within W7 , i test the latency with a demo of aida 64 and the memory latency benchmark









Made a cpu upgrade and keeping the same memory , the memory where already overckocked to the same settings 1900

Before



Replaced the i3 with 3770 ckocked 4.9GHz and the same mem and speeds











Real latency is 43.1 ms

Edit ,info abouth the memory used


----------



## HeLeX63

Much improve results. Nice


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Much improve results. Nice


Much improve! Many result! Megahertz nice!









Too bad AMD systems get no love with CPU Tweaker support. I don't blame them though, why support second rate trash. It's just what I have experienced, don't kill me.
Speaking of which, is this a normal amount of fluctuation? Same everything as yesterday but lost 1 GB/s.



By the way, can someone tell me exactly how to get this to read the values correctly? Restarting or changing priority does nothing. (Priority is set to high)


----------



## HeLeX63

I think it has to do because your CPU is AMD, im not too sure... :/


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Maybe it's just me, but these seem low. When I run SiSoft Sandra it says memory bandwidth is 51GB/s. Is MaxxMEM reading it in a different way or is it a broken program?


----------



## HeLeX63

What speed ram do you have? Also maxxmem didnt correctly read your overclocked settings which would yield greater memory performance.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

It's 2133 9-11-11-31 @ 2400 9-11-11-31.


----------



## HeLeX63

Im pretty sure MaxMemm has got it wrong since it cannot determine your ram speed and cpu speed. Its the same with me, for some reason it cannot detect it


----------



## Prophet4NO1

That's really odd. Guess I will go off SiSoft Sandra numbers then.


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> I think it has to do because your CPU is AMD, im not too sure... :/


Definitely.

So check this out, I swapped out my messed up Asrock Extreme9 990FX for an Asus Crosshair V Formula Z and got another 200mhz out of my FX-6350 for a total of 4715 Mhz at 1.488v (72c max). Before it took something ridiculous like 1.52v and it overheated to 94c to get 4505Mhz. Look what that did to my Maxmem2 scores though.
(1T)
 OLD-->



I also unparked my cores, not sure how much that helped though if at all.

I'm planning on taking it further if I can. I don't know if I'll be able to get to 4.8Ghz since I'm already hitting the recommended max temp (72c) and going from 4.6 to 4.7 took something like .05v. Not to mention this is only stable on Prime95 blend for 12 minutes.
When I find the max CPU frequency I can get stable for 1hr on Prime95 I'll try to get there again using the FSB.

I wish this thread was more active. I bet when DDR4 starts hitting the streets it'll blow up a bit.


----------



## willburstyle06

Motherboard is Asus Crosshair V Formula Z bios 2002

I'm slightly concerned by this low of a score.. set up timings with D.O.C.P. [Profile #1] and they are in dual channel mode slots A2 and B2.

Would setting the timings manually improve the scores and is there any other settings I should be looking for. The G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1866Mhz Ram should be performing better than this right?


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *willburstyle06*
> 
> 
> 
> Motherboard is Asus Crosshair V Formula Z bios 2002
> 
> I'm slightly concerned by this low of a score.. set up timings with D.O.C.P. [Profile #1] and they are in dual channel mode slots A2 and B2.
> 
> Would setting the timings manually improve the scores and is there any other settings I should be looking for. The G.Skill Sniper 8GB 1866Mhz Ram should be performing better than this right?


Yea there's definitely something wrong with the timings it set. I have the same motherboard and similar ram G.SKILL Ripjaws X 8GB 2 x 4GB 1866MHz 8-9-9-24 http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231538 And I had to set the timings manually and fiddle around a lot for my score.
Stock/unoptimized everything, 4.7GHz CPU

Custom Timings, Driving settings, 4.6GHz CPU 2600MHz NB


----------



## HeLeX63

Dunno why. It must be your CPU. At 4.4ghz and 4.2ghz ring ratio and 2133ram, i get 30500 24,000 and about 23,000 and avg 24.11 gb per second score.

Intel Core i5 4670k


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HeLeX63*
> 
> Dunno why. It must be your CPU. At 4.4ghz and 4.2ghz ring ratio and 2133ram, i get 30500 24,000 and about 23,000 and avg 24.11 gb per second score.
> 
> Intel Core i5 4670k


Yes Intel scores way better than AMD on this benchmark. Definitely the CPU. Getting 14GB/s on AMD is like getting 24GB/s on Intel. (As far as extremeness goes).


----------



## TheHunter

Well I get bugged latency too, I tried to remove cfg, restart application and same thing.


Only one earlier v 1.11 detected abnormally low 8ns vs Aida64 for comparison


MaxxMEM multi detects it properly though - cpu info etc..


^
Edit: tried multi again and now its bugged too, lol


----------



## cookieboyeli

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheHunter*
> 
> Well I get bugged latency too, I tried to remove cfg, restart application and same thing.
> 
> 
> Only one earlier v 1.11 detected abnormally low 8ns vs Aida64 for comparison
> 
> 
> MaxxMEM multi detects it properly though - cpu info etc..
> 
> 
> ^
> Edit: tried multi again and now its bugged too, lol


I think a cause of this can be running/starting something like CPU-Z at the same time. I did figure out a complete workaround but I just cannot remember exactly what it was now...

Also, for future reference it appears this benchmark only runs single channel on AMD.


----------



## Fred B

Found out that maxmem works better when using it unzipped and run the program without unzipping , it show the system info correct and latency


----------



## Xoriam

Maxmem bugs when you switch priorities. to get it to read again you must reboot your PC.


----------



## silveralf

Old system: Win 7 Ultimate x64
CPU: i7 2600K 3.8GHz
MB: Gigabyte Z68X-UD7-B3
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz (12GB)



New system: Win 8.1 Pro x64
CPU: i7 4790K 4.0GHz
MB: ASUS Z97-DELUXE
RAM: G.Skill Ripjaws X 2133MHz (12GB)


----------



## JoyousUnicorn




----------



## Nafu

I am pretty much damn sure, these are not accurate results. As i am using kingston 2x4GB DDR3 Value rams.

when i run this app, i received an error

*"This app cannot run on this PC
CPUID CPUZ doesn't work on this version of Windows"*

[URL=http://i63.tinypic.com/2819fk8.png%5B/IMG]http://i63.tinypic.com/2819fk8.png[/IMG[/URL]]

This program working absolutely perfect on Windows 7. upgraded to iwndows 10 and now getting this error. any resolve?


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nafu*
> 
> This program working absolutely perfect on Windows 7. upgraded to iwndows 10 and now getting this error. any resolve?


I'm using it on Windows 10 as well and it works okay for me. I occassionally get the latency bug mentioned earlier in the thread, but restarting the machine fixes it for me. Have you tried redownloading the program since you upgraded?



I think this is stable, still doing some more testing. It ran Prime95 blend for 7 hours setup to use 14 GB of memory.


----------



## silveralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Diablosbud*
> 
> I'm using it on Windows 10 as well and it works okay for me. I occassionally get the latency bug mentioned earlier in the thread, but restarting the machine fixes it for me. Have you tried redownloading the program since you upgraded?
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is stable, still doing some more testing. It ran Prime95 blend for 7 hours setup to use 14 GB of memory.


Same here. Downloaded the software just now to try it on Win 10, everything works fine.


----------



## Diablosbud

Probably the best I'm going to pull off with my current build stable







.


----------



## Asus11

tried with 4133mhz but didn't score as high.. meh


----------



## tw33k

nice timings for 3600MHz. I'm getting the same RAM for a new Z170 build I'm putting together. What timings have you tried for 4133MHz?


----------



## Asus11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> nice timings for 3600MHz. I'm getting the same RAM for a new Z170 build I'm putting together. What timings have you tried for 4133MHz?


I was stable on 4000 and 4133 but I thought id update the bios and maybe I can hit 4266 but it made even 4k unstable lol when I can be bothered to flash the old bios and mess around I will but until then im at 3600 15 15 35 atm

I had 17 17 37 for 4k and 18 18 38 4133

after the bios update games kept crashing at them speeds

at 4k+ it may not make much difference but oh does it feel good.. just knowing haha









if I could id be at 4266 right now


----------



## Diablosbud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> 
> 
> tried with 4133mhz but didn't score as high.. meh


Nice







.


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asus11*
> 
> I was stable on 4000 and 4133 but I thought id update the bios and maybe I can hit 4266 but it made even 4k unstable lol when I can be bothered to flash the old bios and mess around I will but until then im at 3600 15 15 35 atm
> 
> I had 17 17 37 for 4k and 18 18 38 4133
> 
> after the bios update games kept crashing at them speeds
> 
> at 4k+ it may not make much difference but oh does it feel good.. just knowing haha
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if I could id be at 4266 right now


I agree...4000+ would be great,


----------



## damric

Skylake DDR3


----------



## porschedrifter

So has anyone benched ganged vs unganged only? What was the better option?


----------



## sillycookie

I can't access to official download page, downloaded v2.04 from Chip.de but it doesn't read my RAM specs, anyone knows why?


----------



## MadGoat

Download New MaxxMem Here:

http://maxxpi2.de/pages/downloads/maxxmemsup2---download.php

My current setup:


----------



## Dasa

That sure shows a lot lower latency with AMD than aida64 does which is usually 69ns+.
Nice to see windows defender is no longer detecting it as a virus.
Funny that it reverses with copy performance having the highest bandwidth vs aida64 where it is the lowest.


Geekbench
Single Thread
Memory Copy 20.9 GB/sec 
Memory Latency 44.0 ns
Memory Bandwidth 36.7 GB/sec 
Multi
Memory Copy 27.5 GB/sec 
Memory Latency 43.8 ns 
Memory Bandwidth 40.7 GB/sec


----------

